# Scott Genius 2018



## Paddyfr (11. Juni 2018)

*Sammelthread für alle Fragen rund um das Scott Genius 2018*


----------



## Xooldman (13. Juni 2018)

Na dann... da ich gerade in einer Sinnkrise bzgl. Reifenwahl stecke, stelle ich mal die Frage, mit welcher Kombo ihr im Moment unterwegs seid. Ich habe aktuell vorn den Highroller II 2,3  und hinten den Ardent 2,25 drauf. Bin aber gerade vorn nicht so happy. Es scheint, als ob das Profil durch die breite Felge recht eckig wird. Die originalen NN 2,6 waren mir aber fast schon zu viel des Guten. Das war mir dann für längere Touren nix. Jetzt wollte ich vielleicht auf den Highroller II WT 2,5 mal testen und sehen ob das besser funktioniert. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (13. Juni 2018)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Na dann... da ich gerade in einer Sinnkrise bzgl. Reifenwahl stecke, stelle ich mal die Frage, mit welcher Kombo ihr im Moment unterwegs seid. Ich habe aktuell vorn den Highroller II 2,3  und hinten den Ardent 2,25 drauf. Bin aber gerade vorn nicht so happy. Es scheint, als ob das Profil durch die breite Felge recht eckig wird. Die originalen NN 2,6 waren mir aber fast schon zu viel des Guten. Das war mir dann für längere Touren nix. Jetzt wollte ich vielleicht auf den Highroller II WT 2,5 mal testen und sehen ob das besser funktioniert. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Habe auf deinem Profil das Bild vom 920er gesehen. Das heißt du fährst 29" Zoll Laufräder mit einer 30mm Maulweite. Ich bin die Nobby Nics schon in genau der Größe gefahren (29" x 2,6") und fand die ziemlich gut. Eine nette Mischung zwischen Rollwiederstand und Grip, voller Allrounder würde ich sagen.
Ich fahre den Maxxis Minion DHR 27,5" x 2,4WT und finde den super. Fahre aber wenig Touren und sehr viel anspruchsvolle Strecken bergab. Der Reifen kommt auf der 30mm Felge nicht eckig, ist durch den Zusatz "WT" eben genau für diese Felgen optimiert.
Kann mir gut vorstellen das ein so schmaler Reifen wie der Ardent in 2,25" zu eckig wird.


----------



## Baitman (14. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre im Moment auf dem 900er Maxxis DHF  und DHR in 2,5. Der Rollwiederstand ist zu hoch. Das Bike ist mit dem schweren Laufrädern etwas träge. Ich werde auf meine AM Kombi wechseln die ich schon seit 2 auf den Fullies und meinem Stahl HT fahre: Fat Albert vorne, Nobby hinten beide in 2,4.

Gerade den FA front finde ich bei uns im Spessart bestens. Ein super Reifen auch wenn der Untergrund nass und schlammig ist. Durch die weit auseinader stehende Noppen setzt er sich weniger zu als zb. der DHF. Hatte ihn mal für den Winter montiert, seitdem fahre ich ihn durchgängig. Dazu spare ich bei dieser Kombi noch  n halbes Kilo Gewicht an rotierender Masse. In Kürze treffen die Carbon Laufräder ein. Dann spare ich ein kilo...


----------



## Baitman (16. Juni 2018)

Bräuchte ein neues schaltauge. Mein Händler sagt das Scott sie im Moment nicht liefern kann.

Habt ihr ne idee?


----------



## Paddyfr (16. Juni 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Bräuchte ein neues schaltauge. Mein Händler sagt das Scott sie im Moment nicht liefern kann.
> 
> Habt ihr ne idee?


Na klar, habe dir eine PN geschrieben mit der Adresse von meinem Händler.
Der hat die auf Lager


----------



## Xooldman (16. Juni 2018)

Habe dem Highroller 2,3 nun durch die 2,5 WT Version ersetzt. Muss morgen noch eine Testrunde drehen. Rein von der Breite her ist es kein großer Unterschied. Es scheint mir jedoch wirklich so zu sein, dass die Seitenstollen doch deutlich schräger stehen und so das Profil etwas weniger eckig wirkt. Beim Ardent bin ich von 2,25 nun auf 2,4 gewechselt. Dort die gleiche Feststellung. Breite nur unwesentlich verändert aber das Profil wirkt etwas "runder".


----------



## schlamar (21. Juni 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Fat Albert vorne, Nobby hinten beide in 2,4.


Du meinst 2,35 oder?


----------



## schlamar (21. Juni 2018)

Machen die schmaleren Reifen eigentlich einen großen Unterschied bzgl. Rollwiderstand? Habe noch die originalen 27,5 x 2,8 Rekon+ und die sind schon sehr träge.


----------



## Dodger79 (23. Juni 2018)

Moin!

Gibt es hier Fahrer, die Erfahrungen sowohl mit dem aktuellen Genius als auch dem aktuellen Spark haben? Ich interessiere mich für das Genius 940 und bin bei der Größenwahl unschlüssig (Körpergröße 184cm, Schrittlänge 86cm). Bei einem Händler konnte ich das Genius 740 in L und das Spark 920 in XL proberollen und das Genius fühlte sich seltsam gedrungen an (seltsam daher, weil ich von einem Cube LTD mit unter 400mm Reach komme und es sich keinesfalls wie 66mm mehr anfühlte, sondern eher noch knapper [beim Cube auf 80er Vorbau umgebaut, der ellenlange Originalvorbau ist also nicht "Schuld"]) und mit niedriger Front, das Spark passte gefühlt wesentlich besser. Nun ist das Genius in XL aber nochmal ein gutes Stück länger als das Spark in XL. Was wäre bei einer Blindbestellung im Internet (kein Händler in der Nähe hat ein Genius 940) sinnvoller: gleich auf XL gehen oder L mit 60er Vorbau und Riserbar? Länger als 60mm will ich beim Vorbau eher nicht gehen. Aufgrund des allgemeinen Wohlfühlgefühls auf dem XL-Spark würde ich eher zu XL tendieren, kann aber nicht enschätzen, wie vergleichbar das wirklich ist...

Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp!


----------



## cocoon79 (23. Juni 2018)

Da klinke ich mich direkt mal ein....Was kann das Spart besser als das Genius bzw umgekehrt. Spiele mit dem Gedanken in Richtung Crosstriathlon mal was zu starten. Da wird ja ein Mtb benötigt.  Die meisten fahren Hardtail aber Scott hat ja schon ein paar schicke Bikes bei den Falls am Start. Das Genius bringt man mit entsprechendem Tuning auch locker auf 11,xx bzw 10,xxkg. Bin mir unschlüssig,  denke das Genius hat mehr Reserven und kann unter Umständen grober behandelt werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Chameleon (25. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen @Dodger79 und @cocoon79,
da versuche ich mal zu helfen. 
Erstmal zur Geo vom Spark und Genius, ich selber bin 1,72m 72 SL, und fahre beide bzw. bin beide Bikes gefahren. Im direkten Vergleich ist das Spark länger, mehr eine Race Position, gesteckter Oberkörper, wärend man auf dem Genius mehr in aufrechter Position sitzt.

Laut Größentabelle könntest du aber auch beide in L fahren, vllt ist das die Bessere Alternative.

Was können beide Bike bessere als das andere, nun, erstmal sind beide gut 
Wie schon gesagt, das Spark hat mehr Race Gene, es gibt es serienmäßig auch mit 2,25 schmalen Reifen.
Das Genius ist mehr AllMountain lastig, man hat eine aufrechtere Sitzposition und mehr Federweg. Und es gibt es nur noch seriemäßig mit 2,8Zoll (27,5Zoll) und 2,6Zoll (29Zoll) Reifen, was ich aber persöhnlich gut finde. Vllt noch als kleiner Vorteil Genius, mach kann zwischen 27,5Zoll und 29Zoll Laufräder tauschen.

Vllt kann mein Kumpel @Paddyfr noch was hinzufügen
Grüße


----------



## Dodger79 (26. Juni 2018)

Scott-Chameleon schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @Dodger79 und @cocoon79,
> da versuche ich mal zu helfen.
> Erstmal zur Geo vom Spark und Genius, ich selber bin 1,72m 72 SL, und fahre beide bzw. bin beide Bikes gefahren. Im direkten Vergleich ist das Spark länger, mehr eine Race Position, gesteckter Oberkörper, wärend man auf dem Genius mehr in aufrechter Position sitzt.
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, in Größe L kam mir das Genius 740 zu gedrungen vor. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das 940 in L bei immerhin gleichem Rahmen dann plötzlich geräumiger wird. Das Spark in XL war super, aber da hier der Rahmen im Vergleich zum Genius anders ist, weiß ich nicht, ob das (belastbare) Rückschlüsse auf das Genius in XL zulässt. Daher meine Frage, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit beiden Rädern in XL hat.


----------



## Leemi (27. Juni 2018)

Fahre das Genius 920 in L bei Körpergröße 185cm + Schrittlänge 89cm mit abwechselnd beiden Laufrädern (650B mit 2.8 Bereifung, als auch original 29er mit 2.6 Bereifung).

Ich bin in der letzten Saison das 2017er Spark 940 (Alu!) in L gefahren mit abwechselnd beiden Laufrädern 650B + 2.8 Bereifung (ja, das geht. Allerdings musste ich das Hinterrad außermittig Zentrieren), als auch 29x2.4.

Ich würde keinesfalls ein XL wählen, da die Geometrie seit 2017 um einiges Flacher geworden ist das macht's mir schon gefühlt zu träge bei XL (XL hatte ich schon beim Probesitzen komplett ausgeschlossen, da das Oberrohr für meinen Geschmack zu lang war).

Beim Spark und Genius flog sofort das Cockpit raus (Original für mich zu tief).
Original Vorbau/Lenker gegen 20 Rise 78cm + 12° Biegung mit 40mm Vorbau.

Der Unterschied zwischen Spark und Genius liegt im Einsatzzweck.
Auf Touren und normalen Ausfahrten im Mittelgebirge war das Spark etwas Spritziger (aber nicht Besser) als das Genius und im Grunde sind die GEOs sich ähnlich, allerdings fuhr sich für mich das Spark nicht so entspannt wie das Genius. Ich empfinde den Einsatzbereich des Genius schon deutlich flexibler (Der Sitzwinkel ist bei beiden ungefähr identisch, aber das Genius hat einfach etwas mehr Reserven für Trails und auch mehr Laufruhe).
Sattelüberhöhung ergibt sich bei mir am Genius gerade ungefähr 1-2 cm, was sich aber durch den Sag der Dämpfers am Hinterbau wieder ausgleicht.
Am Spark ist eben alles einen Tick härter (weniger Sag möglich), dadurch kommt die Front tiefer --> mag ich nicht!

Der Hinterbau des Sparks kommt im härteren Trail - Einsatz schon sehr schnell ans Limit (bin es in den Alpen gefahren), reicht aber dennoch für Mittelgebirge + Flowtrails in nicht zu ruppigem Gelände vollkommen aus.
Hingegen ist der Hinterbau des Genius erste Sahne, was auch eines der Gründe für den Wechsel war. Ob's dann soviel besser wird in den Alpen wird sich noch zeigen müssen.
Der "FlipChip" im Genius ist auch wieder das was auch den Betrieb nach dem Wechsel der Laufräder vereinfacht, denn auf dem Spark setzt Du öfters mal mit der Pedale auf ohne GEO - Anpassung (OK, 650B auf einem "non-PLUS-Spark" ist eigentlich nicht vorgesehen von Scott, wolle es aber unbedingt wissen).

Der Unterschied zwischen 29er und 650B+ (im selben Rahmen) ist gewaltig was die gesamte Sitzposition und das Fahrverhalten angeht.
Die Sitzposition empfinde ich bei 650B etwas entspannter.
Bei 650B+ Bereifung schalte ich auch nicht so oft am Twinlock rum im Vergleich zur 29er Bereifung (liegt vermutlich auch an der Reifendämpfung).
29er Bereifung "fühlt" sich etwas schneller + härter + überhöhter an (ist aber im Schnitt egal und betrifft nur Radwege).
GMBN hat hier eine sehr treffende Zusammenfassung: 



Fazit 650B vs. 29er für Mich: Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht (Fahre je nach Laune mal dies mal das...).

Auch wenn's nicht so anklingt: Ich finde das Spark trotzdem ganz cool. Stünde ich heute vor der Wahl und wäre mein Einsatzzweck lediglich Cross-Country, dann würde ich das 910er oder Besser kaufen, da der Faktor Spritzig/Leicht/Comfort + 29er gemäß Einsatzzweck für mich logischer scheint (angenommen das Budget gibt's her). Trails lassen sich auf dem Spark auch bewältigen, jedoch etwas nervöser...

Ich persönlich habe noch kein einziges Bike von der Stange so belassen wie es der Hersteller geliefert hatte (die Cockpits waren mir zu tief und zu lang).
Mit XL bist Du nur noch "nach oben" flexibel (also länger geht immer, aber nicht kürzer).

Die Frage ist doch letztlich:
WAS willst DU?
Welcher Einsatz (mehr Trails oder moderat)?
Magst DU lieber gestreckt auf einem XL sitzen (ohne Möglichkeit diese Position später kürzer zu wählen (z.B. mittels Änderung von Vorbau-Länge / Rise / Biegung)?


Es wird nicht das letzte Bike sein das Du fährst (weil's ja auch keine Wollmichsau gibt)  ... Oder kauf' eben BEIDE (Der Trend geht zum Zweitbike   (bei den Zinsen heute ).


----------



## cocoon79 (28. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte vorher das 720 Baujahr 2014. Das war laut Händler mir zu kurz und ich fuhltfmich auch zu gedrungen drauf. Ich hab ne Schrittlänge von 87 cm bei 1,87m , genutzt wird das Bike hauptsächlich für Strecke , ich will halt nur Reserven falls ich mal irgendwo Diese benötige. Allerdings will ich die Kontrolle uberdas Bike behalten und wenn du jetzt schreibst das das Bike extrem gestreckt ist im gegensatz zum Vorgänger?! Ohje...


----------



## cocoon79 (28. Juni 2018)

Hab auch noch ne kurze Frage bzgl des Hinterbaus. Der ist bei dem 920 aus Aluminium. Gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile ausser dem Gewicht gegenüber des Carbon Hinterbaus? Oder hat der hinterbau sogar Vorteile? Und wie lange ist der Vorbau?


----------



## Leemi (30. Juni 2018)

@cocoon79 



cocoon79 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ne kurze Frage bzgl des Hinterbaus. Der ist bei dem 920 aus Aluminium. Gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile ausser dem Gewicht gegenüber des Carbon Hinterbaus? Oder hat der hinterbau sogar Vorteile? Und wie lange ist der Vorbau?



Dies gilt auch uneingeschränkt für das Genius:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/0...influsst_Rahmenmaterial_die_Fahreigenschaften
Zitat:
*Hierbei sollte das Rahmenmaterial zum Bike passen*

_*Haltbarkeit *Auch ein wunderbar leichtes Material ist nicht zweckmäßig, wenn es nicht den ausgesetzten Belastungen standhält. Beim Rahmenmaterial gehen die Hersteller immer einen Kompromiss aus Haltbarkeit und Gewicht ein._

Wobei ich glaube, das Scott dies im Griff haben sollte. Egal ob Carbon oder Alu. Ich habe jedenfalls keinerlei Probleme mit Alu. Leichter ist IMMER schön. Je nach Geldbeutel.



cocoon79 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher das 720 Baujahr 2014. Das war* laut Händler* mir zu kurz und ich fuhltfmich auch zu gedrungen drauf. Ich hab ne Schrittlänge von 87 cm bei 1,87m , genutzt wird das Bike hauptsächlich für Strecke , ich will halt nur Reserven falls ich mal irgendwo Diese benötige. Allerdings will ich die Kontrolle uberdas Bike behalten und wenn du jetzt schreibst das das Bike extrem gestreckt ist im gegensatz zum Vorgänger?! Ohje...



Größe L passt bei mir mit Schrittlänge knapp 90 cm. Warum nicht auch bei Dir?
Dein Händler kann DIR nicht sagen, was genau passt. Der Händler kann dir HELFEN. Am Ende kannst nur DU entscheiden ob DIR das passt.

Nachtrag: Bei einem Bike für zwischen 3600,-- und ungef. 7000,-- fragst Du nicht WIRKLICH nach dem Vorbau,- oder? Für ab ca. 40,-- aufwärts gibt es Vorbauten aller Art die deiner Oberkörperlänge entsprechen WERDEN 
EXTREM gestreckt sein wird da nix. Bei Größe L war's bei mir ein 50mm Original - Vorbau. Im Zweifel bezahlst Du IMMER Lehrgeld mit Anbauteilen. CM für CM eben herantasten. Gleiches gilt für die Turnstange. Je nach Vorliebe mehr oder Weniger Rise / Breite. Fange mit dem billigsten Teil (Vorbau) an Dich an die Geschichte heranzutasten. Ist bei JEDEM Bike so...
Noch was: Ein GENIUS ist eben kein cc Bike. D.h.: Vorbau = Kurz / Lenker = BREITER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (3. Juli 2018)

Merci, ich will das Bike halt für ALLES ausser Bikepark. Unter anderem will ich eventuell mal nen kleinen Crosstriathlon mitmachen. Da sollte das Bike ja trotzdem passen. Zu 75% wird es allerdings Strecke. Will abspecken und da erst einmal Grundlagenausdauer schaffen;-)


----------



## schlamar (3. Juli 2018)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Merci, ich will das Bike halt für ALLES ausser Bikepark. Unter anderem will ich eventuell mal nen kleinen Crosstriathlon mitmachen. Da sollte das Bike ja trotzdem passen. *Zu 75% wird es allerdings Strecke.* Will abspecken und da erst einmal Grundlagenausdauer schaffen;-)


Dann wäre das Spark wohl eher was für dich. Damit kommt man auch überall runter - entsprechende Technik vorausgesetzt - nur nicht ganz so schnell wie mit dem Genius... 
Leichter als 11kg bekommt man das Genius auch nicht wirklich, s.a. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/scott-genius-900-ultimate-black-beauty-10-97-kg.870187/ Und dafür muss man dann ordentlich Geld in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## cocoon79 (3. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube ich bleibe trotzdem beim Genius. Einfach wegen der Reserven. Und ich will keine Topplatzierungen erreichen sondern einfach nur durchkommen. Falls das bestellte Genius allerdings in XL doch zu groß sein sollte dann kann ich es mir ja noch überlegen ob es dann das Genius in L wird oder doch ein Spark in 130/120.


----------



## Leemi (3. Juli 2018)

schlamar schrieb:


> Dann wäre das Spark wohl eher was für dich. Damit kommt man auch überall runter - entsprechende Technik vorausgesetzt - nur *nicht ganz so schnell wie mit dem Genius*...
> Leichter als 11kg bekommt man das Genius auch nicht wirklich, s.a. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/scott-genius-900-ultimate-black-beauty-10-97-kg.870187/ *Und dafür muss man dann ordentlich Geld in die Hand nehmen*.



Spark 900 ist AUCH nicht gerade billig. 
Also mein altes 17er Spark (3,5K-EUR) war (als ALU) ca. 14 KG mit Männerreifen... (... nur mal so nebenbei).
Kannste auch GLEICH zugreifen + das Genius 920 (+1K-EUR) nehmen (mit ordentlicher GEO und Gewichtspotential nach unten = 1,5K-EUR in LRS/Reifen/Kurbel/Kassette/Lenker)... Sch... Spiel...
Irgendwie klafft die Lücke zwischen 920 und 900 (910 gibt's ja noch nicht). ODER: WARTEN bis es billiger wird? Nee... willst' ja fahren 

Ich mach's gerade so: 2x Rocket Ron 27.5x2.8 ADDIX und gut is' bei dem trockenem Wetter  Rollt gut + hat genug Grip. Bin happy mit dem Bike.


----------



## schlamar (4. Juli 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Spark 900 ist AUCH nicht gerade billig.


Trotzdem, das Genius mit 11kg ist wahrscheinlich doppelt so teuer als das Spark mit 11kg...



Leemi schrieb:


> 910 gibt's ja noch nicht


Das gibts nur mit 27,5 Zoll (also das 710). Allerdings finde ich das mit 2fach Schaltung nicht so attraktiv...


----------



## Leemi (4. Juli 2018)

Spark / Genius ist halt doch eben nur Äpfel + Birnen vergleichen 



schlamar schrieb:


> Trotzdem, das Genius mit 11kg ist wahrscheinlich doppelt so teuer als das Spark mit 11kg...
> 
> 
> Das gibts nur mit 27,5 Zoll (also das 710). Allerdings finde ich das mit 2fach Schaltung nicht so attraktiv...



Die Zahl "910" ist trotzdem noch frei für Scott 
Was ich mit der Lücke zwischen 920 + 900 meine, ist:
Es fehlt ein Genius mit GXP 1x12 + 34er FACTORY Fox als HMF/HMF Variante (900 = HMF/HMX) + Preislich zwischen 900/920 liegt aber vlt. kommt sowas ja noch.

BTW: Der Innendurchmesser der Fox 34 beim 920er ist kleiner (32er Tokens verbaut) als bei der 2017er Variante (was auch die "limitierte" Performance der Gabel erklären würde). Die Gabel ist für deshalb eher eine bessere 32er mit mehr Wandstärke (aufgebohrte OEM Variante).
Egal. ShutUpAndRide


----------



## Xooldman (8. Juli 2018)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Habe dem Highroller 2,3 nun durch die 2,5 WT Version ersetzt. Muss morgen noch eine Testrunde drehen. Rein von der Breite her ist es kein großer Unterschied. Es scheint mir jedoch wirklich so zu sein, dass die Seitenstollen doch deutlich schräger stehen und so das Profil etwas weniger eckig wirkt. Beim Ardent bin ich von 2,25 nun auf 2,4 gewechselt. Dort die gleiche Feststellung. Breite nur unwesentlich verändert aber das Profil wirkt etwas "runder".



Will kurz Rückmeldung zu meinen ersten Erfahrungen geben. Also das Upgrade hat sich für mich gelohnt. Rollwiderstand ist, zumindest im Trockenen, völlig identisch. In den Kurven habe ich nun weniger Probleme mit dem breiteren Highroller. Ich würde den Highroller in 2,3 nicht für eine Felge mit 30mm Maulweite oder weiter empfehlen. Das ist wirklich zu eckig. Gewichtsunterschied ist ebenfalls vernachlässigbar. 1042g in 2,5 WT vs. 984g in 2,3. Beide in MaxxTerra und 3C.


----------



## Xooldman (8. Juli 2018)

Hatte seit kurzem ein leichtes Knacken im Wiegetritt oder bei starkem Antritt. Habe daraufhin die Flipchips an der Dämpferaufnahme demontiert und mit etwas Kupferpaste wieder eingebaut. Geräusch weg.


----------



## cocoon79 (8. Juli 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Spark / Genius ist halt doch eben nur Äpfel + Birnen vergleichen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heißt das die 34 von 2018 ist nicht so potent wie die 34 von 2017?? Hab da nicht soviel Ahnung von der Marterie..


----------



## cocoon79 (8. Juli 2018)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Heißt das die 34 von 2018 ist nicht so potent wie die 34 von 2017?? Hab da nicht soviel Ahnung von der Marterie..


Und was bedeutet HMF und HMX??? Hab das 920 ,hat das auch HMF/HMX??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leemi (8. Juli 2018)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Hatte seit kurzem ein leichtes Knacken im Wiegetritt oder bei starkem Antritt. Habe daraufhin die Flipchips an der Dämpferaufnahme demontiert und mit etwas Kupferpaste wieder eingebaut. Geräusch weg.



Das Knacken mit dem FlipChip hatte ich anfangs auch. Allerdings habe ich lediglich ordentlich Fett verwendet. So sch...ß Knacken kann einem den ganzen Tag versauen. Ist wie ein kleiner Mann im Ohr 

Hatte ebenfalls ein Knacken auf 12-15 Uhr. Ursache GXP-InnenLager = Knarzkeule (Das Lager war trocken eingepresst ab Werk). Ergebnis: GXP Lager scheuerte im Rahmen. Lösung: Hammer --> altes Lager RAUS (Ich hatte so einen HALS auf SRAM). Neue Kurbel mit DUB Lager. Seit dem ist Ruhe. Wenn ich den Entwickler sehe der GXP erfunden hat gibt's Krieg.
Das mit dem GXP Lager im Carbon Rahmen kommt allerdings nicht nur bei Scott vor (SRAM Krankheit).
Ich bin eigentlich kein SRAM Fan (Leider pennt Shimano immer noch), deshalb leider wieder SRAM Lösung.
Gestern auf dem Trail hatte sich die Befestigung auf der Drive-Train Seite meiner neuen Kurbel gelöst. Das könnte schön fatal ausgehen (Vlt. meine eigene Dummheit die Kurbel nicht gleich mit 30-40Nm anzubacken). SRAM hat hier leider keinerlei Sicherheitsbolzen o.Ä. vorgesehen. Das kann Shimano aber leider eben BESSER. Also Ihr doofen Ammies: Wenn Ihr das hier lest, bitte mal mit Japan checken. Die wissen auch warum / wie das geht.

Wenn die neue XT 1x12 von Shimano kommt bin ich FERTIG mit den Ammies.

Hatte (fahre seit über 30 Jahren MTB) noch nie so einen HALS wegen des SRAM (RAMSCH) Antriebs.
SRAM Eagle ist so eine DIVA bzgl Dreck im System. Egal. ShutUpAndRide (and Pay for it).
Ich bin so eine Trendhure. D.h. selbst dran schuld .


----------



## cocoon79 (8. Juli 2018)

Ich bin auch ein Freund von Shimano. Ich warte Mal die neue XTR ab und dann wird ab Spätherbst nach und nach ausgetauscht. Evtl. warte ich aber auch XT ab...mal schauen. Schade finde ich allerdings das der neue Freilaufkörper nur bei DTSwiss Naben passt. Ich bin ja so ein Newmen-Fan...aber evtl rüsten die ja nach. Finde auch die neue XTR Vierkolben Bremse top. Gleiche Bremskraft wie ne Saint...Daume hoch


----------



## Leemi (8. Juli 2018)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Heißt das die 34 von 2018 ist nicht so potent wie die 34 von 2017?? Hab da nicht soviel Ahnung von der Marterie..



Das heisst einfach erstmal nichts. Die 34er ist eben einfach ein Schnitt aus XC und moderate-Downhill. Wenn Du damit glücklich bist --> OK.
Kommt eben darauf an welch Performance Du von einer 34er Fox erwartest. Ohne Tuning = Bottom - Out (so bei MIR). Lösung: Tokens raus und Gummi matten rein -> andere Feder/Progressions-Kurve (Korken geht auch).



cocoon79 schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet HMF und HMX??? Hab das 920 ,hat das auch HMF/HMX??



HMF enthält mehr Kunstharz. HMX ist leichter und wesentlich aufwändiger in der Produktion (mehr Fasern, weniger Kunstharz).
Mein Gedanke = Wunschgedanke. Sonst NIX.
Ich meinte den HINTERBAU. Beim 920er = ALU. Könnte aber idealerweise auch aus HMF sein.

So. Genug Negativ-Gesülze. Bin insgesamt HAPPY mit dem Bike. Finde Das BIKE bisher sehr schon zu fahren. Tolle Geometrie


----------



## Xooldman (8. Juli 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Ursache GXP-InnenLager = Knarzkeule (Das Lager war trocken eingepresst ab Werk). Ergebnis: GXP Lager scheuerte im Rahmen. Lösung: Hammer --> altes Lager RAUS (Ich hatte so einen HALS auf SRAM). Neue Kurbel mit DUB Lager.



Na das klingt ja nicht so dolle.... ehrlich gesagt war das pressfit GXP Lager für mich der einzige wirkliche Negativpunkt am Rad. Ich fahre seit 2014 GXP Lager und die halten leider nicht allzu lange. Kosten natürlich auch nicht die Welt. An das Pressfit Zeugs traue ich mich aber noch nicht so recht ran. Bisher hatte ich immer BSA Lager. Da war der Wechsel ja kein Problem. Na mal sehen, wenn es anfängt rumzumuckern.


----------



## discordius (9. Juli 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> BTW: Der Innendurchmesser der Fox 34 beim 920er ist kleiner (32er Tokens verbaut) als bei der 2017er Variante (was auch die "limitierte" Performance der Gabel erklären würde). Die Gabel ist für deshalb eher eine bessere 32er mit mehr Wandstärke (aufgebohrte OEM Variante).
> Egal. ShutUpAndRide



Äh, das verwirrt mich jetzt total. Die F34 Performance im 920er ist eine OEM-Version mit anderem Innendurchmesser als die normale After-Market F34 Performance? Würde demnach eine AWK für die Fox 34 ab MJ 2016 nicht passen? Auch durch den Tausch der Dämpferkartusche ergäbe das keine normale Performance Elite?


----------



## Xooldman (9. Juli 2018)

Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Leemi (9. Juli 2018)

discordius schrieb:


> Äh, das verwirrt mich jetzt total. Die F34 Performance im 920er ist eine OEM-Version mit anderem Innendurchmesser als die normale After-Market F34 Performance? Würde demnach eine AWK für die Fox 34 ab MJ 2016 nicht passen? Auch durch den Tausch der Dämpferkartusche ergäbe das keine normale Performance Elite?



Ich befürchte leider, das Fox hier ein kleines Downsizing gemacht hat. Ich kann Dir sagen, das die grünen 34er Tokens 10cc genau um 1mm zu groß sind (Diese habe ich noch von meiner 17er).
Verbaut sind allerdings die *blauen 32er Tokens 8cc*.
Du kannst gerne aber auch selbst checken und hier Rückmeldung geben.

Ich finde keinerlei Dokumentation von FOX online über 2018er 34er Performance oder Factory editions.
Deshalb zweifele ich auch daran, ob eine Factory eine Alternative für mich wäre... 
Seltsam ist das schon ...


----------



## Leemi (9. Juli 2018)

Guck' mal einer an :
http://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=614


The 32mm FLOAT, FLOAT SC, Rhythm, and AX volume spacer PN: 234-04-811 is blue and has a volume of 8cc


The 34mm FLOAT, FLOAT SC, and Rhythm volume spacer PN: 234-04-953 is green and has a volume of 10cc
When using 6 or more air volume spacers, you must use the green 34mm air volume spacer (PN: 234-04-953) in the 6th and lower positions to prevent rattling in the larger internal diameter portion of the upper tube.

*34mm Speed-Ped-Elec Volume Spacer PN: 234-04-811 is blue and has a volume of 8cc *
Nachtrag: Nix desto ... die 34er grünen passen aber trotzdem nicht in's "Rohr". Will auch jetzt kein Fass aufmachen deswegen... Wird auf Dauer sowieso ne 36er Float werden (mal sehen...).


----------



## cocoon79 (9. Juli 2018)

Ich verstehe mal so rein gar nix von dem was da steht und was das bedeutet. Eine 36er hätte ich ja auch ganz gerne aber die soll farblich schon zum 920er passen.
Evtl halt ganz schwarz, Kashima brauch ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (9. Juli 2018)

Aber wenn die größeren Spacer nicht passen, heißt das ja nur, dass der Innendurchmesser kleiner ist. Könnte dann ja auch ein stabileres Casing sein, oder? Haben wir etwa die etwas robustere E-Bike Variante drin?


----------



## discordius (10. Juli 2018)

Hier steht:"Interestingly enough, though there's no hint on the outside, the fork uses much thicker than standard upper legs - the same as those specced on the e-bike specific 34 - to boost stiffness"
I queried Scott about why they'd used this rather than just speccing the larger legged Fox 36 model out of the box and they told me: "Because we were looking for more stiffness in combination with 29 x 2.6" tyres, we created a special spec, by using the E-Bike upper tubes.

Demnach also ein Mix aus der normalen F34 Performance mit den Standrohren der E-Bike-Variante? 
Wenn also der Innendurchmesser der Standrohre geringer ist, als bei den normalen F34, kriege ich also doch keine AWK verbaut?


----------



## Leemi (10. Juli 2018)

Wenn's ne AWK für (angenommen) 32er gäbe + dann auch noch passen würde + zum Schluss auch noch alles schöne wäre, OK.
Ich würde mir die Kohle sparen...

Habe auch vorher mit und ohne Tokens versucht unter 90psi zu gehen mit dem Ergebnis, das die Gabel je nach Fahrweise durchschlägt, bzw versackt.
Habe beide Tokens entfernt und zum Testen durch Gummi ersetzt. Bilde mir ein das die End - Progression später eintritt bei etwas weniger Luft (Trotzdem: optimal ist halt anders...).
Mit 29er LRS wird's auch extrem harsch und die Gabel verschluckt sich regelrecht (Fällt bei 650+ nicht so stark auf durch die Reifendämpfung).
Am Ende BLEIBT jedoch: ist halt doch "nur" ne 34er. Für bestimmte Trails = OK, ansonsten gilt halt eben eine aktivere Fahrweise (und das geht auch irgendwie).

Komischerweise liest man auch ähnliche "Klagen" über die 36er (zumindest die günstigeren Performance Modelle), deswegen habe ich auch nicht so richtig Bock auf ein weiteres "Lotto mit Fox"...

Formula Selva klingt ganz gut: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-mit-formula-selva-170mm-650b-boost.852954/
OK, kein Remote Lock aber ich brauche den eh nur hinten zum "klettern"...

Der kleine Mann im Ohr eben


----------



## cocoon79 (11. Juli 2018)

So gestern kam mein Genius endlich an in Größe XL. Bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,86-1,87 und meiner Schrittlänge von 85-85,5cm kommt mir das bike von der Länge her angenehm vor. Die Sitzhöhe ist allerdings bei voll ausgefahrener Sattelstütze ca. 1-2cm zu hoch sodass ich immer nach unten korrigieren muss. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich mir der Einfachheithalber einfach ne kürzere Sattelstütze zulegen soll ( die 125mm) oder ob ich das ganze Bike tauschen muss in Größe L. Sollte ich hier im Saarland evtl einen Scotthändler aufsuchen der mir Tipps gibt oder soll ich ein Bikefitting machen? Hatte das Bike ja im Internet bestellt und kann jetzt schlecht mal kurz eben ins tiefste Bayern fahren. Ich mach mir jetzt echt Sorgen...


----------



## Leemi (11. Juli 2018)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> So gestern kam mein Genius endlich an in Größe XL. Bei meiner *Körpergröße von 1,86-1,87* und meiner *Schrittlänge von 85-85,5cm* kommt mir das bike von der Länge her angenehm vor. Die Sitzhöhe ist allerdings bei voll ausgefahrener Sattelstütze ca. *1-2cm zu hoch* sodass ich immer nach unten korrigieren muss. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich mir der Einfachheithalber einfach ne kürzere Sattelstütze zulegen soll ( die 125mm) oder ob ich das ganze Bike tauschen muss in Größe L. Sollte ich hier im Saarland evtl einen Scotthändler aufsuchen der mir Tipps gibt oder soll ich ein Bikefitting machen? Hatte das Bike ja im Internet bestellt und kann jetzt schlecht mal kurz eben ins tiefste Bayern fahren. Ich mach mir jetzt echt Sorgen...



Zurück damit gegen L (gar nicht lange fackeln) + 1cm längerer Vorbau, dann sollte dies auch passen.
Andere Stütze wäre Bastelkram (passende Stütze gäbe es von OnUp, aber SPAR' Dir das Geld lieber).
125 oder 150 ist egal und stellt nur den HUB dar aber nicht die Einbaulänge.

Ich: 89cm Schritt bei 185 = L.
Du, mit XL: 85,5 bei 187. Sollte doch einleuchten, oder...?


----------



## Xooldman (11. Juli 2018)

Na so einleuchtend ist es auch nicht. Ich bin 186cm und habe eine 90er SL. Mir passt das XL perfekt. Aber ich denke mit 85,5cm SL ist dann wirklich ein L angebrachter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leemi (11. Juli 2018)

Alternative könnte er sich auch Backsteine unter die Schuhe klemmen


----------



## Leemi (11. Juli 2018)

Wegen der Gabel:
Eben nachgewogen: 2014 g auf der Küchenwaage.


----------



## discordius (11. Juli 2018)

Welchen Offset hat die Gabel eigentlich? Beim Austausch der Gabel würde es den Nachlauf ja schon beeinflussen, wenn man statt 51mm eine Gabel mit 44mm verbaut, bzw. andersrum.


----------



## Leemi (11. Juli 2018)

*2018 Performance Series 34 FLOAT Grip REM PTL
2018, 34, A, FLOAT, 29in, P-S, 150, Grip Remote, Psh-Lk, (1pm CP), Shiny Blk, YS-7449/PMS-431C Logo, 15QRx110, 1.5 T, 51mm Rake, OE
*
Nachtrag:
Kleiner Gabelservice soeben beendet. Es befindet sich auf der Luftseite das Gelumpe aus der 32er (Innenmaß kleiner 30) und auch nur aus Plastik.
Grip-Seitig ist das Maß allerdings normal. Es sollte somit eigentlich möglich sein auf FIT4 zu gehen (würde ich für mich allerdings ausschließen, da ich die Luftseite für weniger "Potent" einstufe...).


----------



## Xooldman (11. Juli 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Wegen der Gabel:
> Eben nachgewogen: 2014 g auf der Küchenwaage.


Och nö.... na dann wird wohl bald eine Lyrik reinkommen. Die wiegt ja auch nicht mehr. Die Fox ist leider zu teuer.


----------



## Leemi (11. Juli 2018)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Och nö.... na dann wird wohl bald eine *Lyrik* reinkommen. Die wiegt ja auch nicht mehr. Die Fox ist leider zu teuer.



Ersthaft? Mhmm ... Problem ist nur das RS wohl nur noch oversized end caps liefert? Oder?
Finde die 36er auch überteuert...


----------



## Leemi (11. Juli 2018)

Ich hadere noch hiermit: https://www.ebay.de/i/263807514252?chn=ps
Habe allerdings Bammel ob alles glatt geht (auch wegen Formula support usw...)


----------



## Xooldman (11. Juli 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Ersthaft? Mhmm ... Problem ist nur das RS wohl nur noch oversized end caps liefert? Oder?
> Finde die 36er auch überteuert...


Du meinst das Torque Caps Zeugs? Hab damit noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber die Naben des Syncros LRS sind ja DT Swiss 370, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Da müsste man ja solche Caps bekommen. Die 2018'er Lyrik ist aktuell ja etwas günstiger zu haben. Aber irgendwie ist mir das im Moment ein zu großes Investment. Besser fahren werde ich dadurch mit Sicherheit nicht. 

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, warum ich in meiner eigenen Gewichtstabelle nie auf das reale Gewicht des Bikes gekommen bin. Tja, ich hatte gedacht die Gabel wiegt nur 1700g. Irgendwie doch ein bissel Mogelpackung, oder?


----------



## Leemi (11. Juli 2018)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Du meinst das Torque Caps Zeugs? Hab damit noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber die Naben des Syncros LRS sind ja *DT Swiss 370, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Da müsste man ja solche Caps bekommen*. Die 2018'er Lyrik ist aktuell ja etwas günstiger zu haben. Aber irgendwie ist mir das im Moment ein zu großes Investment. Besser fahren werde ich dadurch mit Sicherheit nicht.
> 
> Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, warum ich in meiner eigenen Gewichtstabelle nie auf das reale Gewicht des Bikes gekommen bin. Tja, ich hatte gedacht die Gabel wiegt nur 1700g. *Irgendwie doch ein bissel Mogelpackung*, oder?



*Jupp*. Was willste machen ...   Aber irgendwas is immer an so nem Stangenbike...

Die Caps bekommst Du glaube ich leider nirgends... Ich tippe mal der LRS wurde in Zusammenarbeit zwischen Scott/Syncros/Bontrager gemacht... Irgend so ein Billigverschnitt w/o any Support... Schlecht ist der eigentlich nicht. Aber auch nicht wirklich gut. Vlt. besser sich ein neues VR machen zu lassen...


----------



## Bike-Druide (6. August 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe vor mir das Scott Genius 940 2018 zukaufen. Da eigentlich sämtliche Komponenten meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Ebenfalls habe ich einen Fachhändler in der Nähe gefunden bei dem ich das Rad bekommen könnte. Muss mich aber relativ schnell entscheiden, da die Stückzahl schwindend ist.

Einziges Sorgenkind ist für mich die Shimano MT500 Bremse, die ja wohl schon von Niveau unter den anderen Komponenten liegt. Seid ihr mit dieser Zufrieden?

Fahre mit dem Bike 90% auf heimischen Trails, aber die ein oder andere Tour in den Bergen soll auch bald dazu kommen. (Lange Abfahrten, kein Bikepark)

Ich möchte halt ein Bike mit dem ich die nächsten Jahre zufrieden bin und nicht schon bald die ersten Komponenten austauschen.  

Probefahrt ist für Mittwoch geplant.

Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere Genuis-Fahrer von seinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (6. August 2018)

Wenn du nicht selber schrauben willst, bitte doch einfach den Händler die Bremsen zu tauschen. Bei meinem 920er war der Wechsel von SLX gegen Magura MT5 sogar kostenlos, auch beim 940 kann ein Umbau auf Deore oder SLX ja nicht wirklich teuer werden.

Ein Bike, an dem ich über Jahre keinen Grund zur Austausch von Teilen habe, gibt es nicht. Wo bliebe da der Spaß?


----------



## Bike-Druide (6. August 2018)

Danke für Deine Antwort, da werde ich den Händler mal fragen. Idee ist aufjeden Fall gut . 
Ein bisschen Buget wäre schon noch drin. 
Verstehe hier die Strategie von Scott nicht. Ein solides Bike mit unterdurchschnittler Bremse auszustatten. 
Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch falsch gewickelt. 
Nach dem Test bin ich hoffentlich schlauer.


----------



## schlamar (6. August 2018)

Bike-Druide schrieb:


> Verstehe hier die Strategie von Scott nicht. Ein solides Bike mit unterdurchschnittler Bremse auszustatten.


Die Bremse ist ganz OK. Laut Forum ist das wohl die alte Deore (BR-M615) und die ist ja auch recht gut bewertet.


----------



## Paddyfr (6. August 2018)

Bike-Druide schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort, da werde ich den Händler mal fragen. Idee ist aufjeden Fall gut .
> Ein bisschen Buget wäre schon noch drin.
> Verstehe hier die Strategie von Scott nicht. Ein solides Bike mit unterdurchschnittler Bremse auszustatten.
> Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch falsch gewickelt.
> Nach dem Test bin ich hoffentlich schlauer.


Nur weil kein SLX XT oder XTR drauf steht ist die Bremse sie nicht schlecht. Sie macht was sie soll --> Bremsen
Wenn du eine andere Bremse möchtest, dann quatsche einfach mit dem Händler. Für einen Aufpreis wird er die Bremse bestimmt beim Kauf direkt umbauen, wenn nicht, dann würde ich in dem Laden gar nichts kaufen


----------



## Bike-Druide (6. August 2018)

Ja das werde auch ich versuchen. Auf die Idee wäre ich selbst gar nicht gekommen. Aber ihr habt vollkommen Recht, ist gleich ein Zufriedenheits Test für den Händler 
Ich werde hier weiter berichten.


----------



## Leemi (6. August 2018)

Genius 940 gibt es noch zu Genüge, deshalb lass Dir Zeit und überlege gut. So schnell schnappt Dir das keiner weg.
Evtl schau auch mal im Bikemarkt nach (da steht gerade eine eine Traumkonfiguration drinnen).
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1149534-scott-genius-710-gr-l-neu
Ist LEICHTER und hat echt ne  top Ausstattung... 

Die Deore / MT 500 vs SLX ist nur bling - bling.
Falls Du an der Bremse was machst, rate ich Dir die Scheiben und Beläge gegen XT ice tech zu tauschen (evtl auch Sinter Metall).
Der Rest der Bremse ist meiner Erfahrung nach gleich gut.

Im Allgemeinen sind die Shimano Bremsen (wieder) relativ sorgloser geworden. Es bedarf allerdings (wie bei allen Teilen) der Pflege.
Ich empfand meine DEORE M-615 war übrigens einen Ticken besser als die 2018er SLX (Sorgfältiges Entlüften ist immer Ratsam).


----------



## Bike-Druide (7. August 2018)

Super vielen Dank für Euren Input. Werde morgen zum Probefahren gehen und dann berichten.


----------



## Leemi (8. August 2018)

Bike-Druide schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank für Euren Input. Werde morgen zum Probefahren gehen und dann berichten.



Und? was NEUES?  Schon gekauft?


----------



## boxy (8. August 2018)

Na ja, ob schwindende Stückzahlen ist relativ. 
Die Modelle für 2019 stehen auch bei Scott vor der Türe und die Händler haben ja schon die Prospekte und Preise für die Modelle. 

Evtl will er halt das was er hat noch ohne Rabatt an den Kunden bringen!
Zum Listenpreis würde ich nun nicht mehr kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (8. August 2018)

Also ich habe mein 920 im März schon mit Abschlag gekauft. Insofern sollte da jetzt schon ein spürbarer Nachlass drin sein.

Zum Thema Bremse noch: Also ich hab mir vorn wieder einen Saint Sattel mit 203er Scheibe gegönnt. Hinten hab ich meinen alten XT BR 785 Sattel rangebaut. Das geht ja alles völlig problemlos. Jetzt bremst das ordentlich. Die original SLX Sattel hatten mich nicht ganz überzeugt.


----------



## Bike-Druide (9. August 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Und? was NEUES?  Schon gekauft?



Ja! . 

Muss sagen der Besuch beim Händler war sehr angenehm. Habe ne ordentlichen Nachlass bekommen. (nah am Online Preis). Beim Proberollen auf dem Parkplatz fand ich die Bremse jetzt garnicht so schlimm. Am Wochenende wird das ganze mal auf den Trails getestet. Buget für ein Bremsen und evtl. Reifen Update habe ich jetzt auch noch. Werde das Bike aber jetzt erstmal so lassen und sehen wo die Reise hin geht. 

Vielen Dank für alle eure Tipps. Bilder folgen heute oder morgen wenn ich das Bike holen konnte.


----------



## boxy (9. August 2018)

Bike-Druide schrieb:


> Ja! .
> 
> Muss sagen der Besuch beim Händler war sehr angenehm. Habe ne ordentlichen Nachlass bekommen. (nah am Online Preis).



Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Aber leider war der Händler nicht fair ... teuerer als der Online Preis geht gar nicht!


----------



## Bike-Druide (9. August 2018)

Danke den Spaß werde ich haben. 
Da ich nicht der beste Schrauber bin, schadet es nicht jemanden vor Ort zu haben an den man sich wenden kann wenn mal etwas ist.. 
Dafür ist der Preis schon ok.


----------



## boxy (9. August 2018)

Selbst wenn Du Online bestellt hättest würde das Bike über einen Händler ausgliefert werden lt. Scott.
Find es halt nicht fair von dem Händler, gerade wenn er schon die Liste der neuen hat.
Im Service musst ja auch alles bezahlen und im VK ist ja die Marge vom Händler drinnen!
Habe es gerade erst beim Frameset gemerkt was da gehen kann.

*Trotzdem ich bin* mit meinem Spark auch *sehr zufrieden* und baue über den Winter ein neues RC noch auf!


----------



## schlamar (9. August 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Du Online bestellt hättest würde das Bike über einen Händler ausgliefert werden lt. Scott.


Er meint sicher nicht den Online-Listenpreis bei Scott, sondern bei anderen Händlern. Eigentlich logisch, sonst hätte er ja auch nicht von Nachlass geschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Druide (9. August 2018)

schlamar schrieb:


> Er meint sicher nicht den Online-Listenpreis bei Scott, sondern bei anderen Händlern. Eigentlich logisch, sonst hätte er ja auch nicht von Nachlass geschrieben.



Genau so meinte ich das . Im Netz ist das Bike ja für 2700€ zufinden. Bei Scott selbst ist der Preis "noch" nicht reduziert.


----------



## Leemi (9. August 2018)

Na, dann passt doch alles (zumindest erstmal ).
Für die gesparte Kohle kannste ja dann auf die Kacke hauen


----------



## Bike-Druide (9. August 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Für die gesparte Kohle kannste ja dann auf die Kacke hauen



Da fällt mir sicher bald was ein was mit dem Biken zutun hat


----------



## DHRc (15. August 2018)

Guten Abend,

was könnt Ihr denn zur Lackqualität eurer Scott Genius Rahmen sagen?

Grüße.


----------



## Xooldman (15. August 2018)

Platzt schnell ab. Hab aber den gesamten Rahmen foliert. Ist denke ich sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## mikeorbreak (16. August 2018)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Platzt schnell ab. Hab aber den gesamten Rahmen foliert. Ist denke ich sehr zu empfehlen.


Könnte ich bei meinem nicht gerade behaupten. Hab bei mir nur die Unterseite vom Unterrohr abgeklebt...


----------



## Xooldman (17. August 2018)

Sollte vielleicht präzisieren, dass meine Aussage für den Karbonteil gilt. Am Alu Hinterbau ist bisher nix. Am Hauptrahmen gibt es ein paar Abplatzer. Besonders im Bereich Tretlager.


----------



## discordius (24. August 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Mit 29er LRS wird's auch extrem harsch und die Gabel verschluckt sich regelrecht (Fällt bei 650+ nicht so stark auf durch die Reifendämpfung).
> Am Ende BLEIBT jedoch: ist halt doch "nur" ne 34er. Für bestimmte Trails = OK, ansonsten gilt halt eben eine aktivere Fahrweise (und das geht auch irgendwie).



Ich habe nun mal bei Fox nachgefragt, welche Fit-4 Kartusche ggf. in diese E-Bike-Standrohre passen würde und habe als Antwort die Nummer "820-18-147-KIT" bekommen. Die Gabel wäre dann wohl eine steifere (und schwerere) 34er Performance Elite.


----------



## mikeorbreak (24. August 2018)

Möchte mein Genius 920 auf tubeless umrüsten. Brauche ich extra felgenband oder ist das schon dafür vorbereitet?


----------



## discordius (24. August 2018)

Ging bei mir mit dem vorhandenen Felgenband problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeorbreak (24. August 2018)

Sehr gut! 
Welche ventile sind empfehlenswert?
Dichtmilch würde ich Continental verwenden...
Reifenwahl wäre derzeit Specialized Purgatory hinten und Butcher vorne.


----------



## schlamar (24. August 2018)

mikeorbreak schrieb:


> Brauche ich extra felgenband oder ist das schon dafür vorbereitet?


Bei mir waren die Löcher am Ventil (bei beiden Rädern) so eingerissen, dass eine Montage nicht möglich war. Hab dann aber nur ein kleines Stück Band auf die Stelle geklebt und das Loch neu gestochen, das ging auch.

Irgendein Ventil ist wohl generell nicht so empfehlenswert. Hier im Forum kannst du das nachlesen, hab es auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Funktioniert haben bei mir die von NoTubes (und die von Schwalbe an einem anderen Bike).


----------



## Paddyfr (29. August 2018)

mikeorbreak schrieb:


> Möchte mein Genius 920 auf tubeless umrüsten. Brauche ich extra felgenband oder ist das schon dafür vorbereitet?


Die Laufräder sind schon Tubeless Ready, sprich du musst nur noch ein paar Tubeless Ventil und Dichtmilch besorgen.
Ich verwende immer die Ventile von DT Swiss und die Dichtmilch von Syncros (Eigenmarke von Scott).


----------



## mikeorbreak (29. August 2018)

Danke für die Hinweise!
Warte noch auf die Reifen, dann kanns losgehen... Butcher hat 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## discordius (31. August 2018)

Funktioniert der Twinlock-Hebel eigentlich mit allen Fox-3-Position-Adjust Dämpfereinheiten, oder nur mit speziellen Scott-Varianten von Fox?


----------



## cocoon79 (31. August 2018)

Ich hatte mir damals eine Fox 3 Position Gabel extern gekauft. Mit der funktionierte der Hebel auch.


----------



## Buchsbaum (4. September 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin 188 cm Groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 91 cm. Welche Größe würde da am ehesten in Frage kommen? 
Mir wurde gesagt, dass bei meiner Größe eigentlich nur 29 Zoll Räder in Frage kommen. Aber hat das überhaupt was damit zu tun? (29 Zoll ist leider fast ausverkauft, bisher fahre ich noch 26 Zoll und mag eigentlich die Wendigkeit)


----------



## cocoon79 (4. September 2018)

Denke XL


----------



## dietbert (10. September 2018)

Buchsbaum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin 188 cm Groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 91 cm. Welche Größe würde da am ehesten in Frage kommen?
> Mir wurde gesagt, dass bei meiner Größe eigentlich nur 29 Zoll Räder in Frage kommen. Aber hat das überhaupt was damit zu tun? (29 Zoll ist leider fast ausverkauft, bisher fahre ich noch 26 Zoll und mag eigentlich die Wendigkeit)



Wir beide haben exakt die gleichen Körpermaße. Ich möchte mir ebenfalls ein Genius anschaffen und stehe vor der gleichen Frage: L oder XL. Allerdings finde ich die Oberrohrlänge bzw den reach schon extrem lang. Mein letztes Bike war ein 2017 Genius in L (mit weniger reach als das 2018er) und ein 2017er Stumjumper in XL (auch wesentlich kürzer). Da der Scott Vorbau nur 50mm lang ist, kann die XL Version nicht mehr nachträglich großartig verkürzt werden. Insofern tendiere ich eher in Richtung Größe L. 

Ob nun 27,5 oder 29er LR verbaut sind sehe ich ebenfalls als unerheblich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buchsbaum (10. September 2018)

dietbert schrieb:


> Wir beide haben exakt die gleichen Körpermaße. Ich möchte mir ebenfalls ein Genius anschaffen und stehe vor der gleichen Frage: L oder XL. Allerdings finde ich die Oberrohrlänge bzw den reach schon extrem lang. Mein letztes Bike war ein 2017 Genius in L (mit weniger reach als das 2018er) und ein 2017er Stumjumper in XL (auch wesentlich kürzer). Da der Scott Vorbau nur 50mm lang ist, kann die XL Version nicht mehr nachträglich großartig verkürzt werden. Insofern tendiere ich eher in Richtung Größe L.


Ich habe mir doch kein Genius gekauft, sondern ein Canyon Spectral (aus preistechnischen Gründen ). Allerdings habe ich hier am Ende Größe L anstatt XL genommen, einfach weil es sich beim Probefahren kompakter anfühlte und ich von einem sehr kompakten Hardtail komme und die Wendigkeit mag. Das Genius müsste ich theoretisch laut Tabelle (genau wie das Spectral eigentlich auch) in XL haben, praktisch sind aber wohl beide Größen möglich, je nach Präferenz.


----------



## dietbert (10. September 2018)

Noch eine Frage an die Genius Experten: besitzt der Alu Rahmen (ebenfalls wie der Carbon Frame) einen abnehmbaren Rahmenschutz unter dem Tretlager? Lässt sich ein DI2 Akku verstauen? Kennt jemand die Rahmengewichte von den carbon und Alu-Rahmen?


----------



## Rupertirider (10. September 2018)

Zu deiner ersten Frage: die Alurahmen verfügen über keinerlei Rahmenschutz unter dem Tretlager.
Die anderen Fragen kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten 
Gruß
Rupertirider


----------



## mauricer (11. September 2018)

Moin,

ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Genius Rahmengrössen, da ich eventuell günstig an ein 720er kommen könnte. Bin 187cm groß, bei 86cm Beinlänge und 68cm Armlänge. Also langer Oberkörper und Arme. Beim Nutzen der Tabelle von Scott lande ich unweigerlich bei XL. Wie sieht das bei anderen aus? Ich sitze gerne etwas komfortabler, also aufrechter als gestreckt, da ich gerne lange fahre und auch gerne bergauf, wenn das als Angabe hilft. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen Tipp geben. 

VG

Moritz


----------



## cocoon79 (11. September 2018)

Ich bin 1,86 mit 85er Schrittlänge. Fahr Rahmengröße XL (920), allerdings mit der Variostütze in 125mm . Von der Länge her passt es mir sehr gut. Ich würde trotzdem gerne mal mich auf Rahmengröße L sitzen, einfach um zu schauen wie es sich in der Größe fährt. Evtl. gibt's ja jemand im Saarland bei dem ich mich msl aufs Rad draufsitzen könnte?!


----------



## discordius (11. September 2018)

Habe bei meinem 920er Genius die Gabel gewechselt. Bisher ist die komplett ohne Decals, das soll sich ändern. Kennt jemand den genauen Farbton von dem Grün/Gelb? Oder eine Quelle für passende fertige Aufkleber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (11. September 2018)

Welche Gabel ist es geworden?


----------



## discordius (11. September 2018)

2018er Fox 36 Elite Fit4 3-Position Adjust aus dem Bikemarkt. Umbau auf Remote erfolgt morgen, wenn der Postbote da war. Sollte hoffentlich mit dem Twinlock-Hebel harmonieren. Gewicht ist quasi identisch mit der originalen E-Bike 34er.


----------



## cocoon79 (11. September 2018)

Die hatteich auch gerne


----------



## discordius (17. September 2018)

Musste gerade feststellen, dass sich am Dämpfer der Traction-Mode nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen Offen und Traction. Lock-Out funktioniert aber. Auch ohne Luft funktioniert der Lock-Out immer noch, die anderen beiden Modi unterscheiden sich nicht.
Gibt es irgendwo einen Service-Anleitung für den Nude-Dämpfer? Der Weg über den Händler wird vermutlich nicht der schnellste sein, da warte ich lieber auf schlechtes Wetter.


----------



## dietbert (17. September 2018)

hilft dir das weiter?

https://s3.amazonaws.com/assets.scott-sports.com/manuals/2018/bike/bikes/2018_Genius_DE_web.pdf


----------



## discordius (17. September 2018)

Danke, aber das Handbuch kannte ich schon. Da wird aber nur das Offensichtliche beschrieben, wie man den Dämpfer aufpumpt und die Zugstufe verstellt.
Sollte sich der Dämpfer im Traction-Mode ohne Luft eigentlich vollständig komprimieren lassen?


----------



## pointidani (23. September 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> *2018 Performance Series 34 FLOAT Grip REM PTL
> 2018, 34, A, FLOAT, 29in, P-S, 150, Grip Remote, Psh-Lk, (1pm CP), Shiny Blk, YS-7449/PMS-431C Logo, 15QRx110, 1.5 T, 51mm Rake, OE
> *
> Nachtrag:
> ...


Weiß jemand von euch, ob die Gabel vom 710er auch eine 32er Luftseite hat?


----------



## Baitman (25. September 2018)

Ich fahre das Genius tuned 900 2018. Die Guide RSC hat mir von Anfang an etwas wenig Power. Auf der Hausrunde geht das noch, aber im Urlaub musste ich einfach zu fest zupacken.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Ich wiege fahrfertig 90 kg, weshalb ich vorne die 180er Scheibe erstmal gegen eine 200er tausche. Hoffe da geht dann etwas mehr.... In der Beschreibung steht ausserdem das ne 4 Kolben RSC verbaut ist, bei mir ist es nur ne normale... Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Rupertirider (25. September 2018)

Wenn deine Guide nur zwei Kolben besitzt, dürfts meines Wissens nach keine Guide sein  meine Guide am Zweitrad funktioniert übrigens top (nachdem ich die bescheidenen Sramscheiben entsorgt und durch Shimano SM-RT86 ersetzt habe. Der Unterschied war für mich mehr als deutlich spürbar.) und da ich direkt am Alpenrand wohne, sind für meine wöchentlichen Touren gute Bremsen von Vorteil 
Am Genius hab ich übrigens ne Saint verbaut (die Dosierbarkeit is subjektiv bissl schlechter im Vergleich, dafür die Bremskraft etwas höher). 200er Scheiben am VR sollten an nem Enduro/Allmountain bei artgerechter Bewegung mMn selbstverständlich sein 
Gruß
Rupertirider


----------



## Baitman (25. September 2018)

Habe nochmal nachgesehen. Bin bisher nur Shimano 2 Kolben gefahren und kannte nur magura 4 Kolben. Habe schlichtweg nicht gesehen das die vier Kolben so unauffällig im Bremssattel der guide sitzen. 

Okay, dann Versuche ich's erstmal mit ner xt Scheibe vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (21. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

Wie ist das denn mit der Einstellung des Dämpfers für einen 120 kg-Fahrer? Geht das sinnvoll, oder überschreite ich dann evtl. den zulässigen Höchstdruck?


----------



## dietbert (22. Oktober 2018)

Moin, 
fahre ein 730er (2018) mit 27,5 2,8zoll Bereifung und habe Probleme mit zu tiefem Tretlager bzw bei scharfer Fahrweise dauernd Bodenkontakt mit den Pedalen. Fahre den Dämpfer mit 150 PSI bei 92kg Fahrergewicht.
Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme? Gibt es eigentlich eine Richtwerttabelle für den Dämpferdruck? 

Dietbert


----------



## Rupertirider (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo @dietbert ,
Der max. SAG (Negativfederweg) sollte zwischen 20 und 30% des Federwegs (Dampferhubs) liegen.
Diverse Anleitungen zum Einstellen des Negativfederwegs findest du zum Beispiel auf YouTube.
Kürzere Kurbelarme können sich bei häufigem Bodenkontakt ebenfalls als hilfreich erweisen (allerdings ist hier eine Neuausrichtung des Sattels erforderlich).

Das Genius hat wohl grundsätzlich ein etwas tieferes Tretlager, als manch andere Modelle (hatte vorher ein Ghost FR AMR mit wesentlich höherem Tretlager).
Um Bodenkontakt so gut wie möglich zu vermeiden, ist eine vorausschauende und taktisch kluge Fahrweise mMn die einfachste und effizienteste Lösung.

Was meinst du denn mit scharfer Fahrweise?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Burt4711 (22. Oktober 2018)

150 klingt wenig....der EVOL hat doch 350 PSI Höchstdruck, oder?


----------



## dietbert (22. Oktober 2018)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Hallo @dietbert ,
> Der max. SAG (Negativfederweg) sollte zwischen 20 und 30% des Federwegs (Dampferhubs) liegen.
> Diverse Anleitungen zum Einstellen des Negativfederwegs findest du zum Beispiel auf YouTube.
> Kürzere Kurbelarme können sich bei häufigem Bodenkontakt ebenfalls als hilfreich erweisen (allerdings ist hier eine Neuausrichtung des Sattels erforderlich).
> ...



Es ist auf 25 bis 30% Sag eingestellt. Unter scharfer Fahrweise verstehe ich kein ``rumrollen``.  Das Aufsetzen habe ich sehr häufig bei z.B. bergab mit Speed über Wurzeln, Steine etc und gleichzeitiges Pedalieren. Oder auch in moderater Kurvenschräglage mit Pedalumdrehungen. 
Beim 2017er Genius hatte ich diesbezgl. weniger Probleme


----------



## Xooldman (22. Oktober 2018)

150PSI bei 92kg... scheint mir arg wenig. Hast du mal 2 verschiedene Pumpen probiert? Kann eigentlich fast nicht stimmen. Ich wiege fast genauso viel und bin glaube ich bei 220/230PSI. Ich finde das Tretlager auch wirklich nicht zu niedrig.


----------



## schlamar (22. Oktober 2018)

dietbert schrieb:


> Es ist auf 25 bis 30% Sag eingestellt. Unter scharfer Fahrweise verstehe ich kein ``rumrollen``.  Das Aufsetzen habe ich sehr häufig bei z.B. bergab mit Speed über Wurzeln, Steine etc und gleichzeitiges Pedalieren. Oder auch in moderater Kurvenschräglage mit Pedalumdrehungen.
> Beim 2017er Genius hatte ich diesbezgl. weniger Probleme



Auf was ist denn der Flip Chip eingestellt? Bei 27,5 sollte man "High" einstellen, vor allem wenn du Probleme *bergab *hast. Kenn das Problem mit dem Aufsetzen eigentlich nur bei Trails bergauf.


----------



## dietbert (22. Oktober 2018)

schlamar schrieb:


> Auf was ist denn der Flip Chip eingestellt? Bei 27,5 sollte man "High" einstellen, vor allem wenn du Probleme *bergab *hast. Kenn das Problem mit dem Aufsetzen eigentlich nur bei Trails bergauf.



Der Flipchip steht auf high. Beim Bergauf sind die Probleme auch vorhanden. Dann werde ich den Dämpferdruck erhöhen, obwohl nach der beiliegenden Einstellskala zwischen 25 und 30 % Sag eingestellt war.

Was ich allerdings merkwürdig finde: auch die Stellung Traction Mode bringt keine spürbare Verbesserung. Eigentlich müsste das Tretlager in der Stellung doch nicht so tief einsacken wie im offenen Modus? Subjektiv ist zwischen Traction und offenen Modus kein Unterschied spürbar.


----------



## Rupertirider (22. Oktober 2018)

Der Unterschied zwischen dem offenen Modus und dem Traction Mode ist in erster Linie die Endprogression. 
Beim Traction Mode ist diese höher als im offenen Modus, wodurch der Dämpfer bei gleichbleibenden Luftdruck etwas weniger sanft ansprechen sollte, dafür gegen Ende des Federwegs "verhärtet".

Die effektivste Lösung dürfte wie bereits erwähnt eine vorausschauende Fahrweise sein.
In Kurven nicht treten und die Pedalumdrehungen dem Gelände anpassen, was möglicherweise unrythmisches Pedalieren zur Folge hat 

Ich habe meine Fahrweise mittlerweile an das niedrige Tretlager angepasst und im Vergleich zur vorherigen Fahrweise keinerlei Nachteile entdeckt. Im Gegenteil! Die Fahrweise wurde sogar effizienter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlamar (23. Oktober 2018)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen dem offenen Modus und dem Traction Mode ist in erster Linie die Endprogression.


Beim 730 hat man den Nude Dämpfer mit Geometrieverstellung. Dadurch sollte man nur noch 100mm Federweg haben und das Bike sollte höher im Federweg stehen. Eigentlich sollte man das merken (und die Probleme mit dem Aufsetzen deutlich weniger sein).

Und auch beim normalen Fox Dämpfer (der beim 740 verbaut ist) ändert das nicht die Progression sondern die Druckstufe. Der Dämpfer sackt nicht so schnell ein und auch dadurch hat man weniger Probleme mit dem Aufsetzen. 

Ist mir schon ein paar mal mit meinem 740 passiert, dass ich bei einem Teilstück sehr häufig aufgesetzt bin mit der Kurbel und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich noch im Open Mode war. Und mit dem 730 sollte das eigentlich noch besser sein.


----------



## dietbert (23. Oktober 2018)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen dem offenen Modus und dem Traction Mode ist in erster Linie die Endprogression.
> Beim Traction Mode ist diese höher als im offenen Modus, wodurch der Dämpfer bei gleichbleibenden Luftdruck etwas weniger sanft ansprechen sollte, dafür gegen Ende des Federwegs "verhärtet".
> 
> Die effektivste Lösung dürfte wie bereits erwähnt eine vorausschauende Fahrweise sein.
> ...



Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Hinweise und Tipps. 
ABER: ich kaufe mir nicht ein bzw dieses Bike um meine Fahrweise darauf anzupassen! Ich möchte auch mal Streckenabschnitte mit Vollgas fahren (z.B. Trails / Strava Segmente) ohne mir darüber Gedanken machen zu müssen wo mein Bike aufsetzen könnte oder nicht. Letztlich werden diese Art MTBs mit immerhin 150mm Federweg auch dafür gebaut. 

Werde jetzt den Luftdruck im Dämpfer weiter erhöhen, obwohl es nach dem Einstelltool richtig justiert war. Allerdings habe ich jetzt die Vermutung, das der Dämpfer bereits nach einigen Tagen Druck verliert. Das könnte natürlich zusätzlich ein Grund für das tiefe Tretlager sein.


----------



## dietbert (23. Oktober 2018)

schlamar schrieb:


> Beim 730 hat man den Nude Dämpfer mit Geometrieverstellung. Dadurch sollte man nur noch 100mm Federweg haben und das Bike sollte höher im Federweg stehen. Eigentlich sollte man das merken (und die Probleme mit dem Aufsetzen deutlich weniger sein).
> 
> Und auch beim normalen Fox Dämpfer (der beim 740 verbaut ist) ändert das nicht die Progression sondern die Druckstufe. Der Dämpfer sackt nicht so schnell ein und auch dadurch hat man weniger Probleme mit dem Aufsetzen.
> 
> Ist mir schon ein paar mal mit meinem 740 passiert, dass ich bei einem Teilstück sehr häufig aufgesetzt bin mit der Kurbel und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich noch im Open Mode war. Und mit dem 730 sollte das eigentlich noch besser sein.



Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. Eigentlich hatte ich mir die Funktion auch so vorgestellt. Der Unterschied von 150 zu 110mm FW müsste doch sofort spürbar sein. Vllt hat mein Dämpfer eine Macke. Habe jetzt auch Luftdruckverlust festgestellt. Werde das noch weiter beobachten und dann reklamieren falls es sich bestätigt.


----------



## Rupertirider (23. Oktober 2018)

@schlamar 
ich möchte jetzt nicht besserwisserisch rüberkommen, aber in dem nachfolgenden Link finden sich alle relevanten Informationen bzgl. des Federungssystems von Scott.
Ich will damit eigentlich nur klarstellen, dass meine Aussagen in keinster Weise fehlerhaft oder falsch waren 
und natürlich hast du ebenfalls damit recht, dass durch den TractionMode der Federweg reduziert wird.
Das passiert allerdings durch die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer, was eine höhere Endprogression zur Folge hat.

Hier besagter Link:
https://www.bikediscount.de/mediafiles/Sonstiges/Scott-Fox-NudeDPS.pdf

und @dietbert : ich nehme mit meinem Scott Genius regelmäßig an Enduro-Rennen teil. Das heißt, dass ich weiß, was "Vollgas" bedeutet.
Dank entsprechender Fahrtechnik habe ich persönlich kaum Probleme mit aufsetzenden Pedalen (Kurbellänge allerdings 170mm)  
Wenn du jedoch eh Luftdruckverlust festgestellt hast, kanns natürlich auch daran liegen


----------



## schlamar (23. Oktober 2018)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Ich will damit eigentlich nur klarstellen, dass meine Aussagen in keinster Weise fehlerhaft oder falsch waren


Das nicht, aber du hast mit deiner Aussage (zumindest implizit) angedeutet, dass das Problem mit dem Aufsetzen bei Traction und Open Mode gleich ist, und das ist falsch.



> Du erhöhst den Federweg des Dämpfers *sowie den Abstand des Pedals zum Boden* und begibst dich in eine effizientere Position, um die Kraftübertragung zu nutzen und technische Aufstiege zu meistern.



Von https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/page/twinloc


----------



## Rupertirider (23. Oktober 2018)

naja...angedeutet habe ich mit meiner Aussage eigentlich nichts.
Im Grunde war Sie höchstens unvollständig.  (mein Fehler)
Für weitere Interpretationen kann ich nix für 

Allerdings sollte es logisch sein, dass eine Verringerung der Luftkammer (was genau so im Traktion-Mode geschieht) den Druck im Dämpfer erhöht und somit der SAG automatisch verringert wird. Dadurch sackt der Dämpfer weniger stark ein und das Tretlager liegt ein paar Millimeter höher über dem Boden. 
Ich denke, das Problem der aufsetzenden Pedale wird weiterhin auftreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (23. Oktober 2018)

Bemerkt ihr wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen Open und Traction? Ich bilde mir ein, dass da anfänglich ein deutlicher Unterschied war und ich im Uphill beim Umschalten auf Open spürbar weiter in den Federweg gesackt bin. Inzwischen ist da aber absolut kein Unterschied mehr. Der Sag ist in beiden Modi gleich.


----------



## Rupertirider (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich merk eigentlich auch nur im Lockout Modus einen deutlichen Unterschied im SAG 
Im Traktion-Mode ist für mich eigl nur eine höhere Endprogression spürbar...


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. Oktober 2018)

dietbert schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch Luftdruckverlust festgestellt.


Sicher, dass das nicht durch das Anschliessen der Pumpe passiert, indem sich der Druck aus der Luftfeder mit auf den Schlauch der Pumpe verteilt? Waere ein klassischer Fehler


----------



## dietbert (24. Oktober 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das nicht durch das Anschliessen der Pumpe passiert, indem sich der Druck aus der Luftfeder mit auf den Schlauch der Pumpe verteilt? Waere ein klassischer Fehler



Schon klar, denn beim Ab- und Aufschrauben der Pumpe gehen etwa 20 Psi verloren. Das habe ich berücksichtigt. Trotzdem verliert der Dämpfer bei 200 PSI  in 3 Tagen etwa 30 PSI


----------



## Leemi (25. Oktober 2018)

dietbert schrieb:


> Schon klar, denn beim Ab- und Aufschrauben der Pumpe gehen etwa 20 Psi verloren. Das habe ich berücksichtigt. Trotzdem verliert der Dämpfer bei 200 PSI  in 3 Tagen etwa 30 PSI



Hatte dies auch schon mal...
Ich gehe immer so vor:
1) Luft kpl raus
2) Neu füllen mit ca 100 - 150 psi
3) Draufsetzen + mal richtig (mehrmals) einfedern (die Negativkammer füllt sich mit Luft aus der positiven Kammer!)
4) Weitere 50 psi und gehe zu 3 (nicht die Pumpe dranlassen sonst funktioniert das nicht)
5) usw (bis gewünschter Druck vorhanden)

Bis Punkt 3 funktioniert weder der Traction - Mode noch der Lockout sauber...
Mit Geduld geht's schon (ansonsten liegt evtl wirklich ein Defekt vor?).

Das Tretlager liegt schon relativ niedrig (Aufsetzer sind bei 650B je nach Gelände normal mit dem Rahmen). Abhilfe: 29er LRS fahren + auf high stellen/stehen lassen.


----------



## alois (27. Oktober 2018)

Mein Dämpfer (2018er 720) verliert auch langsam an Druck, muss jede Woche nachpumpen. Ist wohl ein Fall für den Service bzw die Reklamation.


----------



## mikeorbreak (28. Oktober 2018)

Hab am WE endlich neue Reifen aufgezogen und das erste Mal überhaupt tubeless montiert.
Vorne Butcher Grid 2.6, hinten Purgatory Grid 2.6.
Das montieren ging im Grunde problemlos, ich hab beide Reifen nur mit normaler Standpumpe dicht bekommen.
Dann gings gleich auf zur Probefahrt. Gegenüber den Nobby Nics eine klare Verbesserung... Vor allem vorne!
Damits nicht zu schön wird hat mir dann ein Ast das Tubeless Ventil vorne abgerissen und ich hab mitten im Wald kurzfristig wieder einen Schlauch rein gegeben...


----------



## Lenka K. (28. November 2018)

schlamar schrieb:


> Machen die schmaleren Reifen eigentlich einen großen Unterschied bzgl. Rollwiderstand? Habe noch die originalen 27,5 x 2,8 Rekon+ und die sind schon sehr träge.


Das würde mich auch interessieren ... fährt hier jemand die 27.5-Version mit schmäleren Reifen, z.B. Conti MKIII 2.3 oder mit dem TrailKing 2.4?


----------



## alois (28. November 2018)

Kann man sicher machen. Bei Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite kann man so gerade noch auf 2,35er Reifen gehen. Die Frage ist nur warum? Der große Vorteil der 2.8er Schlappen ist der Gripp durch niedrigen Luftdruck, wenn der Vorteil entfällt, bleiben wenig Argumente für den Rest des Bikes. Da nehme ich dann lieber ein komplett anderes Rad.


----------



## Rupertirider (28. November 2018)

Ich fahre das 27,5er Genius mit 2.4er Reifen vorne (e+thirteen race) und hinten (Conti baron).

Für mich ist das Rad dadurch spürbar agiler und die genannten Reifen generieren wesentlich mehr Grip als die originalen Maxxis Rekon.
Die Präzision von den 2.4er Reifen finde ich etwas besser und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten (Bikepark, Rennen, ballern) weisen die schmäleren Reifen deutlich mehr Stabilität in Kurven auf.

Bei moderaten Geschwindigkeiten und durchschnittlichem Fahrkönnen, würde ich aber eine Plusbereifung empfehlen (dann aber mit besseren Reifen als die Maxxis Rekon ).

Am besten ausprobieren und selbst entscheiden  schließlich empfindet jeder anders.
Pauschal Plusbereifung oder schmlere Bereifung als "Besser" oder "Richtiger" zu propagieren halte ich für falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alois (28. November 2018)

da hast Du recht, die schmaleren mit mehr Druck bringen mehr Stabilität, was bei Rennen und Ballern, sowie beim Springen wichtig ist. Mit meinen fast 6 Jahrzenhten Lebens(un)erfahrung mag ich es eher trailig/technisch S3 +/- Da mag ich dann die breiten Reifen lieber. Allerdings hab ich noch nicht wirklich viel mit der 27.5 Bereifung experimentiert, wobei dickere Reifen für mich nicht in Frage kommen...die Stabilität und Präzision leidet dann wirklich zu sehr. Den Rekon find ich so schlecht als Kompromiss zw Gewicht, Grip und Rollwiderstand nicht (verglichen mit Hans Dampf in 26 x 2,35) für AlpX  mit technischen Einlagen.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. November 2018)

@Rupertirider Danke für dein Erfahrungsbericht!

Mir ging es bei den breiten Reifen eher um den Rollwiderstand beim Bergauftreten, das wurde in den Tests oft moniert und darauf bezog sich primär auch meine Frage. Ausserdem finde ich die Plusreifen verdächtig leicht, geht das nicht aufs Konto der Pannen/Aufschlitzsicherheit???

Runter fahre ich auch bei moderaten Schwierigkeiten (bis S2 max.) eher mit moderater Geschwindigkeit , da wären die breiten Reifen vermutlich nicht verkehrt, aber die Abfahrt ist eben nur ein Teil der *Tour*, auch wenn das der wichtigere Teil ist .

Werde glaube ich mit dem MKIII 2.3 experimentieren, ev. den MK 2.3 hinten und TK 2.4 vorne, vielleicht für die anspruchsvolleren Alpentouren im Sommer TK 2.4 hinten und Baron 2.3 vorne, hinten wäre der Baron für mich bestimmt zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Rupertirider (29. November 2018)

@Lenka K. 
Bzgl Rollwiederstand: auf Teerstraßen finde ich den Unterschied deutlich spürbar, da sind breitere Reifen zäher zu treten. Ich denke, dass dies vor allem an den niedrigeren Luftdrücken liegt, mit welchen Plusreifen überhaupt Sinn machen (um die 1,0 Bar).
Je "technischer" und schottriger das Gelände/der Weg, desto mehr egalisiert sich dieser Umstand/Eindruck.
Im vergleich zu meinen "Schmalreifen" konnte ich in Sachen Rollwiederstand kaum einen Unterschied zu Plusreifen diesbezgl feststellen, da der Ethirteen und der Baron auch einen nicht gerade geringen Rollwiederstand aufweisen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich eine Plusbereifung schon mal versuchen  S2 und moderate Geschwindigkeit sind genau die Stärken von Plusreifen  und wie bereits erwähnt, ist der Rollwiederstand auf Forstwegen kaum höher als bei Enduroreifen alla Conti oder Schwalbe


----------



## schlamar (29. November 2018)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> S2 und moderate Geschwindigkeit sind genau die Stärken von Plusreifen



Aber bei den originalen Rekon nicht bei jedem Untergrund. Bei loosem Boden (Laub, feiner Schotter, loose Erde) greifen die auch nicht mehr bei moderater Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2018)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich eine Plusbereifung schon mal versuchen  S2


Das werde ich auf jeden Fall tun, wenn die 2.8 schon drauf sind .



schlamar schrieb:


> Aber bei den originalen Rekon nicht bei jedem Untergrund. Bei loosem Boden (Laub, feiner Schotter, loose Erde) greifen die auch nicht mehr bei moderater Geschwindigkeit.


Das war von den Testberichten her auch mein Eindruck. Fährst du jetzt einen anderen Plusreifen? Oder was schmäleres?

Möchte hier vor allem verschiede Eindrücke sammeln, und das läuft!


----------



## schlamar (29. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Fährst du jetzt einen anderen Plusreifen? Oder was schmäleres?


Will erst mal was schmales testen (Magic Mary/Nobby Nic in 2,35).


----------



## Xooldman (30. November 2018)

Geb ich auch mal noch meinen Senf dazu. Habe die 2,8 Nobby Nics die original drauf waren, ganz schnell demontiert. Wenn man da mal auf Asphalt fährt, tritt sich das doch schon recht mühselig. Habe diese dann durch Highroller II, 2.3 vorn und Ardent 2.25 hinten ersetzt. Das rollte schon mal besser aber irgendwie war das vorn nicht so das Wahre. Ich musste feststellen, dass der 2,3 auf der breiten Felge sehr eckig wird. Ich bin dann eine Größe nach oben gewandert. Jetzt Highroller II 2,5WT vorn und hinten den Ardent in 2,4. Das passt mir in allen Lebenslagen optimal. Natürlich kann man mehr Grip haben aber als Kompromiss finde ich die Kombo sehr, sehr gut. Sprich bei zu schmalen Reifen muss man wegen der breiten Felge etwas aufpassen.


----------



## fleminghomer (5. Dezember 2018)

Hi! Weiß hier jemand ob dieses Schaltauge auf das Genius 740 passt? 

https://www.sportokay.com/at_de/scott-spark-ta12dm-alloy-non-direct-schaltauge.html 

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## Rupertirider (5. Dezember 2018)

@fleminghomer das verlinkte Schaltauge sollte laut Techbook von Scott passen!
Die Genaue Bezeichnung des benötigten Schaltwerks lautet *DO17-Hanger-TA12* (für alle Alu-Hinterbauten mit non-direct für Spark und Genius 2018).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeorbreak (10. Dezember 2018)

Evtl. blöde Frage: Wie kann ich bei meinem Genius 920 den Neigungswinkel vom Hebel der Steckachse hinten anpassen? Mittlerweile zeigt er nach schräg hinten/unten... Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Paddyfr (10. Dezember 2018)

mikeorbreak schrieb:


> Evtl. blöde Frage: Wie kann ich bei meinem Genius 920 den Neigungswinkel vom Hebel der Steckachse hinten anpassen? Mittlerweile zeigt er nach schräg hinten/unten... Danke im Voraus!


Ist ganz easy, der Syncros Hebel stammt von DT Swiss:
https://www.dtswiss.com/de/technologie/technologie-komponenten/rws-technologie/


----------



## mikeorbreak (10. Dezember 2018)

Perfekt, danke!


----------



## Xooldman (27. Dezember 2018)

Weiss jemand ob man den neuen 2019er Daempfer irgendwo kaufen kann? Wuerde ggf. einen Wechsel in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Paddyfr (1. März 2019)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man den neuen 2019er Daempfer irgendwo kaufen kann? Wuerde ggf. einen Wechsel in Betracht ziehen.


Ein Scott Bikehändler kann dir den Dämpfer bestellen, wenn die schon auf Lager sind.


----------



## Leemi (1. März 2019)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Ein Scott Bikehändler kann dir den Dämpfer bestellen, wenn die schon auf Lager sind.


Interessant. Passt der in den 2018er Rahmen rein? Was soll der kosten? Gibt es eine Bestellnummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (1. März 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Interessant. Passt der in den 2018er Rahmen rein? Was soll der kosten? Gibt es eine Bestellnummer?


Passt rein, die Größe ist gleich geblieben (185x55 / 30x8 - Trunnion )



Leemi schrieb:


> Interessant. Passt der in den 2018er Rahmen rein? Was soll der kosten? Gibt es eine Bestellnummer?



272446 UVP 758,00€ / Fox Nude TR Evol Trunnion / Ramp Adjust & Kashima
272447 UVP 698,00€ / Fox Nude TR Evol Trunnion / Ramp Adjust


----------



## Leemi (1. März 2019)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Passt rein, die Größe ist gleich geblieben (185x55 / 30x8 - Trunnion )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, ist ja ein Schnapper  Danke


----------



## Xooldman (1. März 2019)

Danke für die Recherche! Da bin ich raus. Werde lieber erstmal die ungeliebte Fox 34 gegen eine Lyrik oder Fox 36 tauschen.


----------



## discordius (1. März 2019)

discordius schrieb:


> Bemerkt ihr wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen Open und Traction?



Ich antworte mir mal selbst. Da der Unterschied bergauf zwischen open und traction quasi nicht spürbar ist, wollte ich den Dämpfer schon zur Reparatur einschicken. Dann habe ich mal verschiedene Genius und ein Ransom beim Stadler ausprobiert und den SAG in beiden Modi beim einfachen Draufsetzen verglichen. Bei keinem der 4 oder 5 Räder war ein Unterschied zu sehen. Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht, ich dachte, im Traction-Mode sollte der Sitzwinkel bergauf etwas steiler werden, da der Hinterbau weniger versackt? Soll der nicht auch nur maximal 120mm Federweg freigeben?


----------



## Xooldman (1. März 2019)

Mmh, interessante Beobachtung. Ich muss das mal prüfen. Mir kommt es aber schon so vor, als ob der Dämpfer da höher im FW steht. Mal am Wochenende ausprobieren.


----------



## Paddyfr (1. März 2019)

Bei meinem Genius ist es auf jeden Fall spürbar --> beim FAHREN. Im Sitzen habe ich es noch nicht getestet.
Bin den Dämpfer erst ohne Lenker Remote gefahren, da ich ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit wollte und war bergauf echt am pumpen.


----------



## Leemi (1. März 2019)

discordius schrieb:


> Ich antworte mir mal selbst. Da der Unterschied bergauf zwischen open und traction quasi nicht spürbar ist, wollte ich den Dämpfer schon zur Reparatur einschicken. Dann habe ich mal verschiedene Genius und ein Ransom beim Stadler ausprobiert und den SAG in beiden Modi beim einfachen Draufsetzen verglichen. Bei keinem der 4 oder 5 Räder war ein Unterschied zu sehen. Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht, ich dachte, im Traction-Mode sollte der Sitzwinkel bergauf etwas steiler werden, da der Hinterbau weniger versackt? Soll der nicht auch nur maximal 120mm Federweg freigeben?



Was wiegst Du und wieviel PSI sind im Dämpfer?

Der Unterschied zwischen Open/Traktion fällt deutlich weniger stark aus bei weniger Druck.
Unterschied im Sitzwinkel merke ich ebenfalls nur im LOCK mode... allerdings auch weniger Wippen im Traktion mode (etwas mehr "Popp" sozusagen). Erwarte keine Wunder...
Bei mir sind es ca. 250 PSI bei 78KG für "Touren". Für "Enduro" gerne auch bisschen weniger... 

Die Räder beim Stadler sind nicht immer sauber eingestellt. Eine Pumpe solltest Du Dir schon geben lassen (oder ggf. Verkäufer fragen, ob die/der das für Dich macht...).


----------



## alois (3. März 2019)

Meine Erfahrungen nunmehr seid einem Jahr auf dem Genius, der Dämpferdruck muss penibel abgestimmt sein, sonst merkst Du keinen Unterschied zwischen open und trail. Bei zu niedrigem Druck sackt der Hinterbau beim uphill zu sehr ein und bei Sprüngen schlägt es durch. Trotzdem ist es ein geiles Trailbike.


----------



## Paddyfr (3. März 2019)

alois schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen nunmehr seid einem Jahr auf dem Genius, der Dämpferdruck muss penibel abgestimmt sein, sonst merkst Du keinen Unterschied zwischen open und trail. Bei zu niedrigem Druck sackt der Hinterbau beim uphill zu sehr ein und bei Sprüngen schlägt es durch. Trotzdem ist es ein geiles Trailbike.


Definiere bitte „penibel abgestimmt“. Was für Änderungen hast du am Dämpfer vorgenommen?


----------



## alois (3. März 2019)

Im Offenen Modus den SAG einstellen... 25-30%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommess (5. April 2019)

Ich habe mir nach langer Abstinenz auch mal wieder was ganz tolles gegönnt, ein Genius 710 aus 2018!

Ist ziemlich geil das Ding! 

Da ich früher schon immer beim Bike auf's Gewicht geachtet habe, gibt's irgendwo eine Übersicht der Gewichte vom Laufradsatz? Es ist ein Syncros TR2.0 verbaut.


----------



## Xooldman (5. April 2019)

Als 29 Zoll Variante wiegt er fast 2kg. Da lässt sich also schon was sparen, wenn man mag.


----------



## Leemi (5. April 2019)

Mein 29er vom 920 wiegt genau 1800 Gramm.


----------



## Leemi (5. April 2019)

Gewicht sparen ist nix für AM. Nur meine Meinung .
Mein Neuer LRS wiegt (29er NewMen 30mm + Sapim 1.6/2.0 + DT350) 1780 Gramm. Der ist allerdings auch deutlich besser vom Aufbau (bilde ich mir zumindest ein). Spare am Bauchfett. Bringt mehr. (Kommt so oder so beim Training zustande ... bei dem Mördergewicht von 1800 Gramm).


----------



## Leemi (5. April 2019)

Tommess schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach langer Abstinenz auch mal wieder was ganz tolles gegönnt, ein Genius 710 aus 2018!
> 
> Ist ziemlich geil das Ding!
> 
> Da ich früher schon immer beim Bike auf's Gewicht geachtet habe, gibt's irgendwo eine Übersicht der Gewichte vom Laufradsatz? Es ist ein Syncros TR2.0 verbaut.Anhang anzeigen 846513


Schönes Bike


----------



## Tommess (6. April 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Schönes Bike


Danke! 

Es gibt einen Artikel zum 2018er 710 auf französisch, verstehe zwar den Inhalt nicht so ganz, aber die Bilder sind top! 

http://www.endurotribe.com/2018/01/dans-les-tuyaux-essai-du-scott-genius-710/#ancre1


----------



## cocoon79 (6. April 2019)

@Leemi welchen Laufradsatz hattest du denn auf deinem 920? Ich hab den TR 2.0. wollte immer schonmal wissen ob es sich lohnt auf nen Newmen umzusteigen.


----------



## Leemi (6. April 2019)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> @Leemi welchen Laufradsatz hattest du denn auf deinem 920? Ich hab den TR 2.0. wollte immer schonmal wissen ob es sich lohnt auf nen Newmen umzusteigen.



Der Originale LRS eben (TR 2.5).
Es gibt leider keine Ersatzteile für die Naben (Formula HUBS aus Taiwan), zumindest habe ich keine gefunden.
Eigentlich ist der LRS nicht so übel... (besser geht immer).

Neuer LRS von slowbuild (https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/newmen-sl-a-30/). Für 419,- ein echter Schnapper (finde ich). War nach 1-2 Tagen hier. Aufbauqualität ist TOP (Tape war schon geklebt).
Lohnt sich eigentlich immer
Bilde mir ein die Bremsen sind nun auch bissiger. Habe CL genommen, da ich noch sehr viele CL Scheiben habe...


----------



## Tommess (6. April 2019)

Das heißt für das Genius mit 27.5 plus wäre das dann der LRS?

https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb27-5-1/

Preis Leistung scheint ja bombig zu sein! Für welches Systemgewicht sind die zugelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leemi (6. April 2019)

Tommess schrieb:


> Das heißt für das Genius mit 27.5 plus wäre das dann der LRS?
> 
> https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb27-5-1/
> 
> Preis Leistung scheint ja bombig zu sein! Für welches Systemgewicht sind die zugelassen?


Ja, passt.
Wenn Du nicht gerade 100Kilo wiegst, so hält er Dich sicherlich aus... Ich würde von den Werten des regulären NM LRS ausgehen (125KG).

KORREKTUR: Du hast ja ein 710 mit 2x11 (also brauchst Du ja auch einen Shimano Freilauf!!). Also besser bei SB nachfragen, was der Aufpreis wäre (falls überhaupt).
Bedenke auch: Du kannst sowohl 29er, als auch 650B+ in deinem Bike fahren.


----------



## cocoon79 (6. April 2019)

@Leemi 
Wie bist du denn auf den Hersteller der Naben gekommen? Ich versuch die ganze Zeit das rauszubekommen aber hatte bis dato noch kein Glück. Normalerweise sollten bei meinem 920 ja auch die TR 2.5 drauf sein aber ich hatte wohl Glück und habe jetzt die TR 2.0. Die sollen wohl laut Scott hochwertiger sein. Wirdenur gerne Mal wissen welche Naven verbaut sind.


----------



## Leemi (6. April 2019)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> @Leemi
> Wie bist du denn auf den Hersteller der Naben gekommen? Ich versuch die ganze Zeit das rauszubekommen aber hatte bis dato noch kein Glück. Normalerweise sollten bei meinem 920 ja auch die TR 2.5 drauf sein aber ich hatte wohl Glück und habe jetzt die TR 2.0. Die sollen wohl laut Scott hochwertiger sein. Wirdenur gerne Mal wissen welche Naven verbaut sind.


Steht doch drauf (ganz klein) (glaube TC-148-x https://www.formulahubs.com/product.php?t=3)


----------



## RolfH (7. April 2019)

Hallo,

habe mir jetzt ein Scott Genius 900 Tuned gekauft und möchte den Rahmen etwas schützen. Was passt von easy-frame besser — matt oder glänzend?

Grüße Rolf


----------



## cocoon79 (8. April 2019)

So nun muss ich mir doch mal Luft machen. Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr im Juli das Scott Genius 920 in XL bei Bike-3 gekauft. Es war nur noch in XL erhältlich und der Verkäufer meinte das laut seinem Bikefitting Programm XL bei mir passt. ( Schrittlänge 85cm bei186cm)
Gut, habs gekauft und mich gefreut. 
Rad kam, dann die erste Erkenntnis: Sitzrohr zu lang! Nach einigem hin und her, bei dem ich eigentlich auf einen Tausch in Größe L aus war, bekam ich dann eine Variostütze in 125mm zugesandt mit dem Hinweis das das auf jeden Fall ausreichend sei. Habe diese dann verbaut und siehe da wenn ich dann mal endlich auf dem Rad bin passt es auch eigentlich ganz gut. Allerdings ist das eine Tortur weil ich fast nicht mit den Beinen über das Rad komm auch nicht bei bei eingefahrenen Sattelstütze. Also wieder dort angerufen, allerdings erst Anfang diesen Jahres, und gefragt ob nicht doch irgendeine Möglichkeit bestehen würde das Rad bzw den Rahmen in L zu tauschen. Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen daß das Rad bis auf eine Ausfahrt seit dem Kauf im Keller steht, 1.weil Privat doch extrem viel dazwischen kam aber 2. und das finde ich viel wichtiger, ich irgendwie keine Lust hab mich jedesmal auf dieses Riesenbike zu schwingen. Antwort von dem Laden war dann wieder, "Sie würden kein Rad verkaufen das nicht passt"! Und jetzt kommt's: laut Alter Größenberatung seitens Scott stand ich genau zwischen L und XL( Tendenz mehr zu L) und laut neuer Größenberatung benötige ich Tataa: Größe L. Komm mir grad irgendwie total verarscht vor. Am liebsten würde ich das Bike grad verkaufen weil ich nicht weiß ob ich rechtlich überhaupt irgendeine Chance habe. 
Sorry das ich euch jetzt damit auf den Geist ging aber evtl hat jemand von Euch Ahnung oder eine Idee.


----------



## cocoon79 (8. April 2019)

ergänzend hab ich noch ne Grafik von dem Verkäufer, evtl. erkennt jemand das Programm und kann mir das Bild erklären...ich erkenne darauf eigentlich nur das Größe L ( dunkelgrün) am besten zu mir passt oder sehe ich das falsch. Ich lese auch unten was von Tour/ Marathon?! Ich verstehe das eigentlich so das man auf einem Marathonbike eher gestreckt sitzt während man auf einem Genius doch eher aufrechter sitzen sollte?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alois (8. April 2019)

Ich bin 177cm und hab L und M ausprobiert, weil in 2018 lt Scott Empfehlung beides IN Frage kam. Ganz klar meine Erfahrung aber die Emphelung vom Händler meines Vertrauen : M..... Hört sich für mich so an, als hat man Dir verkauft  was da war und nicht, was am besten passt, es sei denn  Du hast Marathon als Einsatzgebiet angegeben.


----------



## cocoon79 (8. April 2019)

Ja, genau so kommt es mir auch vor. L war nämlich nicht mehr lieferbar. Ich hätte ja auch das 710 in L genommen, das war nämlich lieferbar. Und ich weiß nicht wie oft ich denen diesbezüglich geschrieben hatte bzw. telefoniert. Großartig Ahnung hatte ich auch nicht, von daher hatte ich denen vertraut. Und jetzt ärgert es mich umso mehr...


----------



## alois (8. April 2019)

Kennst niemanden, wo Du Dich mal drauf setzen kannst? Woher kommst Du, bei mir im Bekanntenkreis laufen 6 von den Dingern. . M-XL


----------



## cocoon79 (8. April 2019)

Komm aus Beckingen im Saarland. Würde mich wirklich gerne mal auf L setzen


----------



## alois (8. April 2019)

Köln ist was weit, bist trotzdem gern eingeladen.. . Ließe sich bestimmt arrangieren, entweder bei meinem Freude in seinem Laden (Radsport Campana in Burscheid) oder auf nem Bike meiner Kumpels. Aber ggf liest jemand mit, der was näher dran ist


----------



## cocoon79 (8. April 2019)

Das wäre top und danke für die Einladung;-)


----------



## Lenka K. (8. April 2019)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Großartig Ahnung hatte ich auch nicht


Wenn jemand zwischen zwei Grössen liegt, dann kommt es einfach auf die persönlichen Vorlieben und Gefühl an. Da kann dir kein Internethändler helfen, das musst du selber wissen/herausfinden, bzw. lieber im Laden vorbeischauen. Und wenn das keine Option ist, dann gibt's noch die Möglichkeit des Widerrufs, wenn sich herausstellt, dass das Rad doch nicht passt.

Aber sich 8 Monate nach dem Kauf beschweren oder gar auf einen Tausch zu pochen, weil schlecht beraten und so ... hmmm ... .

Übrigens: mir hat ein Händler mal versucht ein zu grosses Rad anzudrehen/war davon überzeugt, dass es mir passen würde (O'Ton: "das haben bei mir mehrere Mädels mit deiner Körpergrösse gekauft und sind super zufrieden"), also draufsetzen und gleich gewusst, das wird nix. Und Tschüss! Auch wenn das Wunschmodell in meiner Grösse ausverkauft und nicht mehr lieferbar war.


----------



## cocoon79 (9. April 2019)

Das ging nicht erst 8 Monate nach Kauf an, die Geschichte ging letztes Jahr schon los kurz nach dem Kauf.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. April 2019)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> die Geschichte ging letztes Jahr schon los kurz nach dem Kauf


Da gab's ja die Möglichkeit es gleich zurückzuschicken ...

Ich fürchte, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wirst du das Rad über den Händler nicht los, der wäre schnell Pleite, wenn sich bei ihm Leute ein 5K-Rad für ein dreiviertel Jahr zum Probefahren "ausleihen" könnten.

Vielleicht kannst du dich mit dem Rad doch anfreunden? Ein neues Rad ist immer eine Umstellung. Oder halt in den sauren Apfel beissen und mit Verlust verkaufen und es beim nächsten Kauf anders angehen. Eventuell noch im Bikemarkt jemanden zum Biketausch suchen???


----------



## cocoon79 (9. April 2019)

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Idee...das Rad steht ja quasi wie neu im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (9. April 2019)

Scott haben lange Sitzrohre. Dass 85cm Beine + XL nix wird muss der Gute gewusst haben. Meiner Besseren Haelfte gab ein Haendler uebrigens den wohlwollenden Tip, den Sattelstuetze doch einfach dauerhaft soweit abzusenken, dass es ihr passt. Soweit zum Thema Beratung 
Zuruecknehmen wird er das Sicherlich nichts ohne sehr viel Glueck. Mein Tip waere verkaufen + was Passendes anschaffen + den Aerger in genuegend Lernen umsetzten, dass dir das nicht nochmal passiert.


----------



## cocoon79 (10. April 2019)

Genauso werde ich das tun, werde wohl Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen aber dann bin ich in Zukunft besser dran.


----------



## boxy (10. April 2019)

Das ist halt immer das Problem beim kauf vom Versender.
Man kann es nicht wirklich vorher testen ob es passt oder nicht.
Scott hat zwar einen eigenen Rechner auf ihrer Webseite, aber gerade wenn man an der Grenze ist, kann man nur testen und schauen!

Alternative wäre ggf. den Frame zu tauschen und dann diesen zu verkaufen ...


----------



## Lenka K. (10. April 2019)

boxy schrieb:


> kauf vom Versender


Der Witz an der Geschichte ist, dass Bike-3 kein reiner Versender ist, sondern im Allgäu/Kleinwalsertal sogar ZWEI Läden hat (Oberstdorf und Riezlern). Das sind aus Saarland schlappe 460km. Wenn ich nicht so viel Ahnung hab' und fast 5000 Euro für ein Bike ausgeben möchte, dann plane ich vielleicht ein Bikewochenende im Allgäu, bei dem ich das gewünschte Rad begutachten und eventuell gleich mitnehmen kann.

Ich hab' notgedrungen schon 3 Bikes blind/quasi blind gekauft, weil ein Rad in Gr. S nur in etwa 0,1% der Bikeläden steht. Das erste mal -- vor 20 Jahren und vor dem Internetzeitalter -- bin ich sogar von Paris nach Regensburg gefahren, um es abzuholen, weil es das Einzige war, das europaweit noch im Laden vorrätig war. Wurde dann mit einem tollen Wochenende im Bayerischen Wald verbunden.

Die letzten zwei Bikes (Scotts) hab' ich zufälligerweise bei bikediscount (Schwesternladen von Bike-3) bestellt, weil das eins der wenigen Läden ist, das Bikes auch in Grösse S auf Lager hat. Beim Spark vor ein Paar Jahren konnte ich daheim nur ein M proberollen und wusste, dass das S passen müsste. Hat es auch. Neulich beim Genius konnte ich daheim ein Laden finden, wo eine billige Austattungsvariate des Genius in S stand und darauf auch mindestens ein Paar Ladenrunden drehen -- den Genius hätte ich nämlich bestimmt nicht blind gekauft, weil das ein völlig anderer Radtyp ist als mein alter 26er Spark und die richtige Grösse für mich daher schwer einschätzbar.

Der Verkäufer beim bikediscount hatte auch versucht, mich zu einem Kaufbesuch zu überreden (vielleicht aufgrund von schlechten Erfahrungen?), d.h. es gibt bei denen auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit, das gewünschte Rad persönlich in Augenschein zu nehmen.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Internet ist toll, aber bei so komplexer Materie wie Bikekauf sollte man schon wissen, was man tut. Und wenn man es nicht weiss, dann vielleicht a bissl Zeit, statt nur Geld, investieren. Oder halt notfalls das nicht passende Rad gleich zurückschicken.


----------



## cocoon79 (10. April 2019)

Das ist ja alles schön und gut aber bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber war es schlicht unmöglich im Sommer auch nur ansatzweise nach Urlaub zu fragen...soviel zu dem Thema Kurzurlaub im Allgäu, hätte mir nämlich bestimmt zugesagt. 
Fakt ist das ich noch bevor das Bike mir zugesandt wurde mehrmals nachfragte ob L nicht besser passen würde UND ich ggf dann das Genius 710 in L nehmen würde weil das 920 nur noch in XL lieferbar war. Und immer die gleiche Antwort: laut unserem Bikefitting Programm...blablabla.
Fakt ist aber auch das ich halt zu blöd war und mich hätte nicht hinreißen lassen sollen das Bike blind zu kaufen. Nun ja: aus Fehlern lernt man...


----------



## cocoon79 (20. April 2019)

Kurze Frage zur Gabel: ich habe jetzt schon zweimal gesehen das wohl gerne Gabeln mit 160mm verbaut werden. Ist das laut Scott gestattet bzw. gibt's dafür ne Freigabe?


----------



## Rupertirider (22. April 2019)

@cocoon79 

ich fahre an meinem Genius ebenfalls eine 160 mm Gabel.
Hab vorher einen Freund von mir (Konstrukteur bei Scott) kontaktiert und der meinte, dass 160mm kein Problem darstellen.
Bisher konnte ich außerdem keine negativen Auswirkungen feststellen.


----------



## cocoon79 (22. April 2019)

Genau das wollte ich hören. Welcher Dämpfer und welche Gabel können denn beim Scott verbaut werden um bestmögliche Einstellungen vorzunehmen....auch für mich als schwereren Fahrer. Ich persönlich finde ja Stahlfederdämpfer Klasse, dabei macht das Twin Lock System allerdings keinen Sinn mehr. Hat hier jemand mal rumexperimentiert?


----------



## Tommess (22. April 2019)

Bin jetzt die ersten Male mit meinen Genius 710 im Gelände unterwegs gewesen und das Teil rockt! Geil wie das Fahrwerk alles aufsaugt und man mit dem lockout trotzdem super effizient den Berg hoch kommt. Habe das Teil ja gekauft, um wieder fit zu werden. Bin vom Typ eher das "Kraftpaket" mit meinen 178cm, Beinlänge 82cm und etwas längeren Armen im Verhältnis. Mir passt das L sehr gut, der Verkäufer hat mir auch eindeutig zum L geraten. Das M war auch da, aber als Downhiller hat er mir das größere empfohlen. Ich fühle mich super im Bike integriert und es zwickt nichts, auch nach einer Std. auf dem Bike. Musste halt die 125mm Sattelstütze einbauen lassen, aber ansonsten passt es sehr gut. Bei mir wären tatsächlich beide Größen möglich gewesen.

Mit meinen 95kg fahre ich gerade 1,4bar vorn und hinten. Meint ihr ich kann bei der 27.5+  Bereifung noch niedriger gehen?

Und welcher sag ist wirklich optimal? Momentan liege ich wohl bei so 20%, Vorgabe von Fox.

Ziel ist natürlich dieses Jahr wieder unter die 90kg zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rupertirider (23. April 2019)

@cocoon79
ich fahre an meinem Scott die SR Suntour Auron SF16 RC2. Bin von der Performance äußerst zufrieden und finde, dass die Gabel auch für schwerere Fahrer gut geeignet sein dürfte. Die PCS-Kartusche von Suntour gibt wirklich ne schöne Progression im letzten drittel des Federwegs. Kann ich nur empfehlen (vor allem für den Preis!).

@Tommess
Bei 95kg Fahrergewicht finde ich 1,4 Bar in den Plusreifen nicht soo verkehrt.
Solang du beim Fahren keine Durchschläge auf die Felge feststellst und in den Kurven kein walken des Reifen zu spüren ist, kannst du möglicherweise auch mit 1,2 Bar Reifendruck fahren. Im felsigen Gelände würde ich aber bei den 1,4 Bar bleiben...
Allerdings gibt's zum Thema Reifendruck so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen und Vorlieben, dass du mit ausprobieren sicherlich schneller zum perfekten Reifendruck findest 

Ich fahre mit 25% Sag. Ziel ist ein Durchschlagen der Gabel in Extremsituationen (Landung im Flat, Droplandung,...) zu vermeiden. Dementsprechend sollte der Luftdruck und somit SAG in der Gabel angepasst werden. 
Bei Durchschlägen können auch Volumenspacer zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen.


----------



## Burt4711 (24. April 2019)

Wie viel Druck fährt ihr denn so in den Dämpfern?


----------



## discordius (24. April 2019)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Wie viel Druck fährt ihr denn so in den Dämpfern?



ca. 250PSI bei 80kg Körpergewicht


----------



## Tommess (24. April 2019)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> @Tommess
> Bei 95kg Fahrergewicht finde ich 1,4 Bar in den Plusreifen nicht soo verkehrt.
> Solang du beim Fahren keine Durchschläge auf die Felge feststellst und in den Kurven kein walken des Reifen zu spüren ist, kannst du möglicherweise auch mit 1,2 Bar Reifendruck fahren. Im felsigen Gelände würde ich aber bei den 1,4 Bar bleiben...
> Allerdings gibt's zum Thema Reifendruck so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen und Vorlieben, dass du mit ausprobieren sicherlich schneller zum perfekten Reifendruck findest
> ...


Ok, danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Ich taste mich da jetzt mal langsam an das ganze ran, werde demnächst wohl mal in einen Bike-Park und die jetzige Einstellung mal testen, wieviel Federweg ich tatsächlich mit dem jetzigen Setup verwende, bin bislang eher in einfachem Gelände unterwegs gewesen. Muss das ganze erstmal lernen, habe aber Blut geleckt. Ist schon ein geiles Hobby! 

Ich werde für die Wald-und Wiesenwege vorne mal in Richtung 1,2-1,3bar gehen, hinten lasse ich es so wie es ist. Hatte das Gefühl, dass beim Klettern über Wurzeln das Vorderrad noch etwas "bouncy" war.


----------



## MC_Yachtmeister (14. Mai 2019)

Morgen zusammen,

In meiner Suche nach einem vielseitigen MTB, mit dem ich als Einsteiger, der noch nicht so recht weiss, wohin die Reise gehen wird bin ich auf das Scott Genius gestoßen. Generell gefallen mir die Scott Bikes super, TwinLoc finde ich sehr interessant und das Gesamtpaket scheint einfach zu passen. Auch wenn es ein bisschen in Richtung Kaufberatung geht hätte ich zwei Fragen an euch:

- Wer ist schon ein Spark im Gegensatz zum Genius gefahren und kann einen direkten Vergleich ziehen? Ich frage mich, wie lange es wohl dauern wird bis ich ein Spark an seine Grenzen fahre als Anfänger (die non RC Version mit 120 mm), sprich ob das Genius nicht vielleicht überdimensioniert ist.
- Habe bei einem Bikehändler in der Nähe ein Genius 750 gesehen, eigentlich wollte ich schon 29" Räder haben, habt ihr Erfahrungen wie dem Genius die 29" und 27,5" Reifen im Vergleich stehen? Das 9xx gibt es halt leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe dort.

Konkret schwanke ich grade zwischen einem Genius 950/750 (2019) und einem Scott Spark 940 (2018).

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Tommess (14. Mai 2019)

Hi,
ganz so konkret kann ich Dir auf deine Fragen leider nicht antworten. Aber ich glaube, dass Du mit Scott generell erstmal nichts grob falsch machst. Der Vorteil beim Genius ist halt, dass Du im Grunde die Wahl hast und zwischen 27,5+ und 29" wechseln kannst, falls Du mal etwas anderes ausprobieren möchtest.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass sich das Genius wahrscheinlich etwas entspannter fahren wird, das Fahrwerk sollte etwas satter sein durch den größeren Federweg, es wird dann aber auch weniger agil im Vergleich zum Spark sein. Durch das twinlock-System hast Du jedenfalls den Vorteil, dass Du egal ob Spark oder Genius auch richtig effizient mal auf Schotterpisten oder Straße fahren kannst, eben ein richtig guter allrounder.

Ich habe mich für das Genius entschieden, das war aber auch eher ein Bauchentscheidung. Wie immer und überall solltest du probefahren und dann nach deinem Gefühl handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Häns__ (17. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte ein Rad gesucht, an dem sich vom Lenker die Federung einstellen lässt und bin dabei bei mir in der Umgebung halt auf das Genius gestoßen. Ich wollte eigentlich auch nicht soviel Federweg. Die anderen Räder mit weniger Federweg hatten nicht die 12-fach-Schaltung von Sram, die ich auch unbedingt wollte. Einen richtigen Nachteil von mehr Federweg habe ich nicht bemerkt (hatte vor ein Nerve von Canyon mit 110 mm Federweg). Bin halt ein wenig "übermotorisiert" und sieht schwer nach Motocross aus, aber was solls.
Gerade am Genius macht das Twinlock-System aber richtig Sinn. Im Wiegetritt pumpt die Federung bei offener Stellung doch sehr. Das wird schon etwas besser bei reduziertem Federweg. Bei geschossener Einstellung ist dann Ruhe im Fahrwerk. Find ich super.
Aber mal eine andere Frage von mir: Seit kurzem habe ich ein Knarzen beim Einfedern wie auf einer alten Matratze. Was mag das sein? Hat von euch jemand das gleiche Problem gehabt. Ein Kollege meinte, dass könnte vielleicht an Dreck in der Nähe der Kugellager liegen.
Häns


----------



## Häns__ (21. Mai 2019)

Das Knarzen ist weg. Hab´ die Langer am Hinterbau und den FlipChip gesäubert und wieder geschmiert. War gar nicht so schwer. Häns


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Mai 2019)

MC_Yachtmeister schrieb:


> Konkret schwanke ich grade zwischen einem Genius 950/750 (2019) und einem Scott Spark 940 (2018).


Hier meine (sehr knappe) Einschätzung zum Spark vs. Genius. Wobei mein Spark schon ziemlich alt ist (26/120mm) und dadurch der Unterschied noch grösser ausfällt, als bei den aktuellen Modellen.

Für Forst-, Waldwege und einfache Trails (bis S1), würde ich mir das Genius nicht kaufen, da es sich in einfachem Abfahrtsgelände kaum vom Spark unterscheidet, dafür aber bergauf deutlich mehr Kraft kostet. Und mit dem Spark lässt sich auch alles Mögliche fahren, nur halt nicht so schnell.


----------



## Häns__ (3. Juni 2019)

Das Quitschen ist weg, jetzt funktioniert die Schaltung nicht mehr. Die ersten 8/9 Gänge lassen sich einlegen, aber danach die nicht mehr. Beim Betätigen des Schalters bleibt auch das Einrasten weg und das Schaltwerk geht nicht weiter als bis zum 8/9 Gang. Habt Ihr sowas auch schonmal gehabt, was kann das sein? Häns


----------



## Paddyfr (3. Juni 2019)

Häns__ schrieb:


> Das Quitschen ist weg, jetzt funktioniert die Schaltung nicht mehr. Die ersten 8/9 Gänge lassen sich einlegen, aber danach die nicht mehr. Beim Betätigen des Schalters bleibt auch das Einrasten weg und das Schaltwerk geht nicht weiter als bis zum 8/9 Gang. Habt Ihr sowas auch schonmal gehabt, was kann das sein? Häns


Das ist ja kein “Genius” Problem. Die Frage könntest eher in einem Thread für SRAM oder Shimano Schaltungen Posten, einfache Einstellungssache, wenn’s davor du funktioniert hat ist nun irgendwas defekt. Schau’s Dir an oder geh in Bike Laden, die können dir bestimmt helfen.


----------



## Häns__ (4. Juni 2019)

Danke Pattyfr, ich komme gerade vom Stadler in Mülheim-Kärlich. Der junge Mechaniker aus der Werkstatt (kam sofort an die Reihe und musste nicht warten) hat direkt mal drüber gesehen und auch sofort den Fehler gefunden. Der Bowdenzug ist unmittelbar hinter der Endkappe am Schaltwerk beschädigt. Es muss ein komplett neuer Bowdenzug eingebaut werden. Als Ursache habe ich mein vorheriges Gebastel im Verdacht. Vielleicht ist dabei der Bowdenzug geknickt worden. 
Da die Werkstatt ausgebucht ist, könne das aber dauern, meinte der Mitarbeiter. Deshalb probiere ich das mal selbst. Hab´ mir Ersatzteile im Laden besorgt und werde mich demnächst mal drangeben. Wenn einer von euch einen Tipp hat, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.
Häns


----------



## Häns__ (4. Juni 2019)

Mein genius läuft wieder. Der Bowdenzug war nicht beschäftigt, sondern die Endkappe hatte sich irgendwie ausgehangen und ist verkantetet. 
Also alles wieder zusammen gebaut und neu eingestellt. Schaltet jetzt wieder bestens. 
Häns


----------



## Masira (6. Juni 2019)

Hey zusammen, 
ich würde aktuell gerne auf ein Genius in XL umsteigen, will jemand seines loswerden? Nehme auch ein Rahmenkit. Tausch ginge auch, habe ein wunderschönes Banshee Phantom Rahmenkit anzubieten  
Wer Interesse hat, einfach per Mail Bescheid geben


----------



## Tommess (6. Juli 2019)

Hallo, kann mir jemand einen Link schicken mit der Luftdruck-Tabelle für den Dämpfer von Fox/Scott 710 aus 2018?

Irgendwie finde ich da nichts auf Anhieb...

Danke!


----------



## Vicious6circle (8. Juli 2019)

Hallo Genius kenner. Ich werde demnächst vom spark auf das Genius wechseln. Bin mir noch unsicher ob Alu oder Carbon. 
Nun hab ich gesehen dass die Alu Modelle den Federweg am Dämpfer garnicht auf die ~100 mm reduzieren können sondern nur die Progression erhöhen. 
Ist das richtig? Wenn ja, macht das einen großen Unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rupertirider (8. Juli 2019)

@Vicious6circle ich bin im Besitz eines Alu-Genius aus dem Jahr 2018 und kann identisch zu den höherpreisigen Carbon-Modellen den Federweg reduzieren (150-110-Lockout). Laut Website von Scott haben alle aktuellen Modelle dieses Feature. Allerdings kann die Plattform für zusätzliche Progression am Dämpfers nur an den hochpreisigen Modellen angepasst werden (Ramp adjust).


----------



## Vicious6circle (9. Juli 2019)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> @Vicious6circle ich bin im Besitz eines Alu-Genius aus dem Jahr 2018 und kann identisch zu den höherpreisigen Carbon-Modellen den Federweg reduzieren (150-110-Lockout). Laut Website von Scott haben alle aktuellen Modelle dieses Feature. Allerdings kann die Plattform für zusätzliche Progression am Dämpfers nur an den hochpreisigen Modellen angepasst werden (Ramp adjust).



Laut website eben nicht. Hier mal am bsp. des 750 und 730:


----------



## Rupertirider (9. Juli 2019)

Bei mir wird die günstigste Alu-Version mit 3-Modi-Fahrwerkseinstellung angezeigt 



			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-genius-760-bike?article=269775008
		


Auch bei dem von dir recherchierten Modell steht "Lockout-Trail-Descend" in den Spezifikationen...
Am besten kontaktierst du Scott direkt.
Die haben ja auch Kommunikationskanäle, welche von Normalsterblichen genutzt werden können


----------



## Vicious6circle (9. Juli 2019)

Seltsam, beim 760er stehts wieder dabei. Haste recht .
Ich hab scott jetzt mal direkt angeschrieben, danke für den Tipp lol.


----------



## Stolle12 (9. Juli 2019)

Hier mal meine Meinung dazu.

Bin auch vom Spark auf ein Genius gewechselt.
Ich persönlich benutze den Lockout überhaupt nicht. Das Teil funktioniert mit ca. 25% Sag einfach prima.
Mit dem Bike komme ich steilste Rampen hoch. Auch lange Uphills fahre ich problemlos ungelockt, ohne das Gefühl des Wegsackens zu haben. 
Lediglich im Wiegetritt fängt die Fuhre an zu wippen. 
Fazit für mich, habe den Lockout demontiert - wie schon zuvor am Spark.


----------



## Vicious6circle (13. Juli 2019)

Hier die Antwort von Scott:

"Der Dämpfer im 750er ist der Vorgänger von dem, der im 730er verbaut ist.
Beide haben aber die gleiche Funktion. Beide haben 150mm (Travel), 100mm (Traction) und Lockout als 3 Mode-Lockout."


----------



## Xooldman (8. September 2019)

Habt ihr schon mal die Gleitlager im Hinterbau gewechselt? Wie lange haben die durchgehalten? Ist es richtig, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass keinerlei Fett oder Schmiermittel rein muss? Ich habe die jetzt lediglich ein wenig gesäubert. Verschleiß konnte ich nach 1,5 Jahren nicht erkennen. Spiel ist da auch nicht. Die Lager am Rockerarm liefen ein wenig trocken. Die hab ich mit einer neuen Fettpackung versehen. Das untere Hauptlager muss ich mir mal noch ansehen.


----------



## -LUTZ- (13. September 2019)

HELP !

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wie man an die Schraube von diesem Twinlock-mit-Sattelstützenhebel kommt um den Griff zu tauschen ?

Die Metalhülse für den Kabelzug verläuft direkt vor der Schraube und verhindert, dass man diese mit einem Torx oder Inbus bedienen kann.

Welchen Trick muss man da anwenden ?

(Es handelt sich bei mir um das Genius 900 Tuned aus 2018)


----------



## Xooldman (13. September 2019)

Ja, das ist leider eine Fehlkonstruktion. Sattelstütze raus un Bowdenzug aushängen. Dann hat man ein wenig Luft und kann die Hülse etwas verschieben um an die Torx Schraube zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -LUTZ- (13. September 2019)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Ja, das ist leider eine Fehlkonstruktion. Sattelstütze raus un Bowdenzug aushängen. Dann hat man ein wenig Luft und kann die Hülse etwas verschieben um an die Torx Schraube zu kommen.



... Ernsthaft ? Der Hirnakrobat, der sich das ausgedacht hat, gehört zur Strafe drei Monate auf Kaffeentzug gesetzt....


----------



## Xooldman (13. September 2019)

Was soll ich sagen... eine andere Lösung habe ich nicht auf Lager. Bin da offen für Vorschläge.....


----------



## -LUTZ- (13. September 2019)

Dank Dir. 
Hab die Stütze gerade rausgefriemelt und so hats dann geklappt.


----------



## Paddyfr (13. September 2019)

Ein T-Schlüssel mit Kugelköpfe funktioniert ganz gut. Aber schöner wäre es gewesen, wenn die Schraube von der anderen Seite verschraubt wäre


----------



## alois (15. September 2019)

Bei mir kann ich das Röhrchen ganz knapp aus der Führung am Griff raus ziehen, ggf den Zuganschlag rein drehen, dann geht es ohne Demontage an der Stütze.....durchdacht ist anders.


----------



## Lukksn (15. September 2019)

Seruvs . Bin erst heute auf den Thread gestoßen und muss auch gestehen das ich nicht all zu oft auf irgendwelchen Foren unterwegs bin (hoffe ihr schändet mich nicht ). Auf alle Fälle hätte ich eine Grobe Frage zum Scott Genius 930 2019. Ich liebäugle momentan damit, allerdings bin ich mir mit der Größe ein wenig naja sagen wir ''unsicher''. Laut der Größentabelle auf der Website von Scott lieg ich mit meinen 179cm und 82cm Schrittlänge an der Grenze zu L, bin im groben und ganzen auf meinen Hometrails und 2-3x pro Saison im Bikepark auf eher flowigen Trails unterwegs. Derzeit bin auch nem Giant Trance 1.5 in Größe M unterwegs aber die Geometrie vom Scott ist ja schon ein wenig anders. Würdet ihr mir eher zum L oder doch dem M rahmen raten? Ich weis jeder mag es anders aber vielleicht fällt mir so die Entscheidung ein wenig leichter. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein bisschen weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (15. September 2019)

Lukksn schrieb:


> Seruvs . Bin erst heute auf den Thread gestoßen und muss auch gestehen das ich nicht all zu oft auf irgendwelchen Foren unterwegs bin (hoffe ihr schändet mich nicht ). Auf alle Fälle hätte ich eine Grobe Frage zum Scott Genius 930 2019. Ich liebäugle momentan damit, allerdings bin ich mir mit der Größe ein wenig naja sagen wir ''unsicher''. Laut der Größentabelle auf der Website von Scott lieg ich mit meinen 179cm und 82cm Schrittlänge an der Grenze zu L, bin im groben und ganzen auf meinen Hometrails und 2-3x pro Saison im Bikepark auf eher flowigen Trails unterwegs. Derzeit bin auch nem Giant Trance 1.5 in Größe M unterwegs aber die Geometrie vom Scott ist ja schon ein wenig anders. Würdet ihr mir eher zum L oder doch dem M rahmen raten? Ich weis jeder mag es anders aber vielleicht fällt mir so die Entscheidung ein wenig leichter. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein bisschen weiterhelfen



Hmm, also der Ofen ist schon recht lang...
Ich habe ein L und bin 1,83 / 87
Ich denke, wenn du ein L nimmst, bekommst du zu wenig Druck nach vorn.


----------



## Lukksn (15. September 2019)

Bin heuer das Giant in L beim Händler mal Probe gesessen und muss sagen ich hab’s von den Armen her bisschen gemerkt die waren schon arg gestreckt und musste mich auch ziemlich weit nach vorn beugen. Meine Freundin hat ein Genius in Größe M allerdings mit der alten Geo und da ist M schon eher kleiner. Hab leider auch keine Möglichkeit das neue Genius Probe zu sitzen deswegen meine Frage hier. Eine Seite weiter meinte einer er fährt mit seinen 178cm auch n‘ L deswegen bin ich gerade ein wenige im Zwiespalt


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. September 2019)

Das Sitzrohr hat doch 48cm oder? Plus 150er Transfer, welche auch alles andere als flach baut. ich bin 5cm groesser als du und recht sicher, dass ich das Sitzrohr kuerzen muesste. Besser mal probesitzen


----------



## Lukksn (17. September 2019)

Ja, das Sitzrohr hat 48cm. Waren heut auch in Saalbach da konnt ich mal das Ransom 920 in M unter die Lupe nehmen, nehmen sich ja von der Geo nicht recht viel und ich denk es wird's in M. Vielen Dank für's Feedback !


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2019)

Ich bin mit gleicher Größe M und L Probe gefahren und würde auf jeden Fall zu L raten.

Wirklich lang ist die Kiste nicht im Vergleich zu aktuellen ähnlichen LongTravel 29ern. Druck auf dem Vorderrad war gar kein Problem.

Bei der Sitzrohrlänge passt eine 160er Revive noch locker bei mindestens 82er Schrittlänge


----------



## Lukksn (18. September 2019)

@freetourer Konnte heut das Genius mal probe sitzen in M, fühlt sich schon sportlich an, hätte gern einen Vergleich zu L aber kein Händler im Umkreis führt beide Größen das is echt ne Qual haha


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2019)

Lukksn schrieb:


> @freetourer Konnte heut das Genius mal probe sitzen in M, fühlt sich schon sportlich an, hätte gern einen Vergleich zu L aber kein Händler im Umkreis führt beide Größen das is echt ne Qual haha



Ja - das ist leider schwierig wenn man sich bei den Größen unsicher ist.

Starte doch hier mal einen Aufruf - evtl. wohnt ja jemand mit einem Genius in L nicht zu weit weg.

Dass sich das Rad am Anfang etwas sehr sportlich anfühlt wenn man von einem Rad mit etwas veralteter Geo unterwegs ist sollte klar sein - man gewöhnt sich aber relativ schnell dran.


----------



## Lukksn (18. September 2019)

Danke für den Tipp! Werd ich gleich mal machen . Ja das stimmt haha, aber hätte mit dem Unterschied nicht gerechnet. 

In diesem Sinne, ist hier zufällig jemand aus dem Landshuter Raum mit nem Genius in L unterwegs der mich mal vielleicht Probesitzen lässt? Beste Grüße


----------



## alois (18. September 2019)

Lukksn schrieb:


> Bin heuer das Giant in L beim Händler mal Probe gesessen und muss sagen ich hab’s von den Armen her bisschen gemerkt die waren schon arg gestreckt und musste mich auch ziemlich weit nach vorn beugen. Meine Freundin hat ein Genius in Größe M allerdings mit der alten Geo und da ist M schon eher kleiner. Hab leider auch keine Möglichkeit das neue Genius Probe zu sitzen deswegen meine Frage hier. Eine Seite weiter meinte einer er fährt mit seinen 178cm auch n‘ L deswegen bin ich gerade ein wenige im Zwiespalt


bei mir war es bei 177cm eindeutig klar, M ist viel besser als L....ich hab auf beiden drauf gesessen.

Gruss Alois


----------



## apausch6 (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, will mir ein scott genius 900 tuned zulegen. Jetzt kommt meine Frage an euch. 2018er oder doch 2019er. Habe zum Teil feststellen müssen dass 2018er eine 36er fox hat und 2019 nur 34er. Und andere laufräder. Ansonsten hab ich keine großen Unterschiede entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (7. Oktober 2019)

apausch6 schrieb:


> Hallo, will mir ein scott genius 900 tuned zulegen. Jetzt kommt meine Frage an euch. 2018er oder doch 2019er. Habe zum Teil feststellen müssen dass 2018er eine 36er fox hat und 2019 nur 34er. Und andere laufräder. Ansonsten hab ich keine großen Unterschiede entdeckt.


Es gibt auch keine großen Unterschiede. Das Genius ist in seiner jetzigen Form 2018 auf den Markt gekommen und wird jedes Jahr nur farblich und in der Ausstattung angepasst. Bei den Alu Hinterbauten wurde von 2018 auf 2019 etwas angepasst. Die 18er hatten Gleitlager und die Schrauben lockerten sich nach einem Tag fahren. Beim 19er wurden Rillenkugellager verbaut und die Schrauben wurden wohl verändert, dort steht jetzt ganz klein “V2” gelasert auf dem Schraubenkopf. Schau mal ob das bei den Tuned Modellen auch so ist


----------



## alois (8. Oktober 2019)

Der Dämpfer hat sich etwas verändert, hat ne zusätzliche Einstellmöglichkeit bekommen


----------



## apausch6 (9. Oktober 2019)

Vielen dank für die Tips


----------



## Stolle12 (3. Januar 2020)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keine großen Unterschiede. Das Genius ist in seiner jetzigen Form 2018 auf den Markt gekommen und wird jedes Jahr nur farblich und in der Ausstattung angepasst. Bei den Alu Hinterbauten wurde von 2018 auf 2019 etwas angepasst. Die 18er hatten Gleitlager und die Schrauben lockerten sich nach einem Tag fahren. Beim 19er wurden Rillenkugellager verbaut und die Schrauben wurden wohl verändert, dort steht jetzt ganz klein “V2” gelasert auf dem Schraubenkopf. Schau mal ob das bei den Tuned Modellen auch so ist



@Paddyfr 
hast du mal gecheckt, ob man die Kugellager bei den älteren Modellen nachrüsten kann, bzw. bist du so nett und prüfst es mal?


----------



## mikeorbreak (25. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine vielleicht blöde Frage, aber ich blicke nicht durch:
Welchen Adapter brauche ich, wenn ich vorne eine 203mm Bremsscheibe statt 180mm fahren will?
Bike: Scott Genius 920 2018
Gabel: Fox 34 Float Performance 150-mm-Gabel


----------



## Paddyfr (25. Februar 2020)

Die Fox 34 in deinem Rad hat PM6" (ausgelegt für 160mm Bremsscheiben, wenn der Bremssattel ohne Adapter direkt montiert wird).
Da du eine Shimano Bremse hast, kannst den Shimano Adapter verwenden, mit dem machst du nichts falsch.

Herstellerartikelnummer: I-SMMAF203PPA
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203-mm-Scheibe-p63560/
Dropdown: schwarz/PM6" auf PM


----------



## DudeNukem (4. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ist es möglich die Fox 34 von Twinlock System auf Standard umzubauen? 
Möchte Rahmen, Laufräder, Sattelstütze und Gabel meines Scott Genius 740 verkaufen. Alternativ das komplette Bike in XL.


----------



## Vicious6circle (6. April 2020)

Umbauen kann man die schon. Glaube aber dazu braucht man eine neue Kartusche was sehr unwirtschaftlich wird / sprich teuer.
Du kannst Fox auch einfach mal anschreiben und direkt nachfragen. Die geben in der Regel innerhalb weniger Tage antwort.


----------



## dr.sven (9. April 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bully.biken (14. April 2020)

Hi zusammen,
würde nochmal die Thematik der Gleitlager im Hinterbau aufkommen lassen.
*@Paddyfr:*
Weißt du zufällig ob die Rillenkugellager der 2019-Modelle das gleiche Maß haben wie die Gleitlager bzw. austaschbar ist?

Danke schon mal!

Habe bei meinem 2018 Genius regelmäßig die Gleitlager gefettet, da trocken dieses Gleitlager maschinenbaumäßig kein Sinn ergibt. Allerdings hat sich jetzt das verpresste Gleitlager im Rahmen gelöst. Wenn es Alternativen zu diesem Gleitlager im Hinterbau gibt wäre ich sehr interessiert!

Bzgl. der Thematik des Dämpferauges und der original verbauten Buchse hatte ich ebenfalls ein ständig lockernde Schraube im Dämpferauge. Hier gibt es eine gute Alternativ-Buchsen, welche die originalen Buchsen ersetzen. Die Alternative heißt Huber-Buchsen und für ca. 30 EUR habt hier Ruhe damit.



			Huber Buchsen – Hochpräzise. Leichtgängig. Haltbar.
		


Grüße, Tom


----------



## Foxiwave (20. April 2020)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist es möglich die Fox 34 von Twinlock System auf Standard umzubauen?
> Möchte Rahmen, Laufräder, Sattelstütze und Gabel meines Scott Genius 740 verkaufen. Alternativ das komplette Bike in XL.


ja ganz easy, ich habs in die andere Richtung gemacht. Kannst auch bei Fox machen lassen, geht schön direkt. Da findest Du auch prima Videos wie's geht. Einfach mal googeln ..


----------



## mikeorbreak (28. April 2020)

Hab seit längerem ein nervendes Knarzem im Bereich vom Tretlager, welches bei unregelmäßiger starker Belastung auftritt (Wiegetritt, Lastwechsel etc.) vor allem bei trockenen/staubigen Bedingungen.
Tretlager wurde schon 2 Mal aus- und wieder eingebaut - mit keiner bzw. nur kurzfristiger Besserung.
Hat jemand einen Geheimtipp?


----------



## Stolle12 (28. April 2020)

mikeorbreak schrieb:


> Hab seit längerem ein nervendes Knarzem im Bereich vom Tretlager, welches bei unregelmäßiger starker Belastung auftritt (Wiegetritt, Lastwechsel etc.) vor allem bei trockenen/staubigen Bedingungen.
> Tretlager wurde schon 2 Mal aus- und wieder eingebaut - mit keiner bzw. nur kurzfristiger Besserung.
> Hat jemand einen Geheimtipp?



Baue mal den Flip-Chip aus und fette ihn vor dem Wiedereinbau ein.

Weiterhin lohnt sich noch ein Check des Schaltauges. Rad raus und prüfen, ob der kleine Bolzen (von unten geschaut) am Schaltauge noch fest sitzt.


----------



## crashtest212 (28. April 2020)

hat dein  schwingenhauptlager nichtantriebsseitig am tretlager spiel?


----------



## mikeorbreak (29. April 2020)

danke, muss ich checken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (29. April 2020)

mikeorbreak schrieb:


> danke, muss ich checken...


sollte 6802 (24x15x5) sein
https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/support/manuals
, kriegst auch einzeln im fachhandel für 5-10€/stk, wird auch bei händlern die nicht scott vertreiben als naben/freilauflager dt swiss / syncros oÄ auf lager gehalten
aus/einbau kein problem
https://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/scott-genius-720-chainstays-2018-p337299


----------



## metalrene1989 (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
Suche im Auftrag für einen Freund ein Lagersatz für sein Genius aus 2018.. Hat jemand was übrig oder weis einen Händler der was Lagernd hat? Danke


----------



## Paddyfr (28. Juli 2020)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Suche im Auftrag für einen Freund ein Lagersatz für sein Genius aus 2018.. Hat jemand was übrig oder weis einen Händler der was Lagernd hat? Danke


Schreib mir eine PN


----------



## alois (3. April 2021)

Bully.biken schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Thematik des Dämpferauges und der original verbauten Buchse hatte ich ebenfalls ein ständig lockernde Schraube im Dämpferauge. Hier gibt es eine gute Alternativ-Buchsen, welche die originalen Buchsen ersetzen. Die Alternative heißt Huber-Buchsen und für ca. 30 EUR habt hier Ruhe damit.
> 
> Huber Buchsen – Hochpräzise. Leichtgängig. Haltbar.


welche Buchsen benötige ich? Wenn ich meine ausbaue, würde gerne neue gleich einpressen.


----------



## Smithie (17. September 2021)

Servus in die Runde,

ich hab' festgestellt, dass an meinem Genius 700 Tuned die Bremscheibe hinten verbogen ist (keine Ahnung, wie das passiert ist -- kein Sturz, kein Schlag?). Ich brauche jedenfalls eine neue, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es eine externe oder interne Verzahnung hat.

Optisch sieht es nach externer Verzahnung, wie hier








						RT-MT800 Center-Lock Bremsscheibe
					

Die überarbeiteten Bremsscheiben mit ICE TECHNOLOGY FREEZA Wärmeableitung senken die Temperaturen nochmals deutlich und sorgen damit für konsistente Bremsleistung und eine längere Lebensdauer der Bremsbeläge....




					www.bike-discount.de
				



abgebildet.

Könnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen, @Paddyfr ?

Danke!


----------



## MaxZero (17. September 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde,
> 
> ich hab' festgestellt, dass an meinem Genius 700 Tuned die Bremscheibe hinten verbogen ist (keine Ahnung, wie das passiert ist -- kein Sturz, kein Schlag?). Ich brauche jedenfalls eine neue, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es eine externe oder interne Verzahnung hat.
> 
> ...



Du brauchst doch nur eine neue Scheibe? Den Centerlock Verschluss kannst du doch von deiner alten weiter verwenden.
Am HR ist es aufgrund der 12mm Achse eh egal ob innen oder Außen. Da kommt es letztlich auf dein vorhandenes Werkzeug an


----------



## Smithie (17. September 2021)

MaxZero schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch nur eine neue Scheibe? Den Centerlock Verschluss kannst du doch von deiner alten weiter verwenden.


Aha. Innen-/Aussen- ist nur der Sicherungsring.

Werkzeug ist kein vorhanden.

Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Xooldman (3. Juni 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

brauche mal eure Hilfe. Mein Dämpfer hat den Geist aufgegeben. Ich hatte mir nun den Rock Shox Nude geholt.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...n-Daempfer-f-Scott-Genius-ab-Mod-2018-p78263/

Leider passt die Dämpferbuchse überhaupt nicht zum Genius. Kann jemand mal die Breite der Buchse oben messen? Eigentlich ist der Dämpfer als Ersatz direkt für das Genius 2018 gedacht. Verstehe nicht, warum da nicht die passende Buchse etc. dabei ist.


----------



## Paddyfr (4. Juni 2022)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal die Breite der Buchse oben messen?


30 x 8 mm

Von den RockShox Einbaubuchsen halte ich nicht viel, verbaue immer die von Huber-Bushings, der leider aktuell nicht liefern kann.
Du könntest das Buchsenset inkl. den zweiteiligen Gleitlagern von deinem defekten Fox Dämpfer weiter benutzen. Dazu musst du das DU Bushings aus dem neuen RockShox Dämpfer auspressen.


----------



## Xooldman (4. Juni 2022)

Ich danke Dir wie verrückt! Ich hatte  30mm an der Wippe gemessen. Es gibt aber von Fox auch 30,6mm. Da war ich mir dann doch nicht ganz sicher. DU Bushing raus ist klar. Ich finde da die Fox Ausführung persönlich auch besser. Ich frage mich nur, warum Rock Shox zu einem Dämpfer, der explizit als Austausch für das Original gedacht ist, völlig unpassende Buchsen legt. Da sind 10x20 im Paket. Da passt also weder Breite noch Durchmesser der Bohrung. Bei Huber hatte ich auch sofort reflexartig geschaut. Aber musste da lesen, dass er sich wohl die Schulter ramponiert hat. Es ist auch gar nicht so einfach aktuell ein paar Dämpferbuchsen in der Größe zu bestellen. Original Rock Shox in der Größe erst im Juli lieferbar!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rock Shox im Genius was die Performance angeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (28. Juni 2022)

Nochmal eine Frage in die Runde, weil ich keine Angabe finden konnte. Benötige einen neuen Gabelkonus für den Steuersatz. Weiß jemand, welcher der richtige wäre?


----------



## Paddyfr (28. Juni 2022)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage in die Runde, weil ich keine Angabe finden konnte. Benötige einen neuen Gabelkonus für den Steuersatz. Weiß jemand, welcher der richtige wäre?


Von welchem Steuersatz sprichst du denn? Bei jedem Steuersatz Kit ist der passende Gabelkonus dabei, welchen man dann auch montieren sollte.


----------



## Xooldman (28. Juni 2022)

Ich spreche vom verbauten Steuersatz. Wenn ich dem Internet trauen darf, dann ist es ein Syncros Press Fit Tapered Headset - Genius MY 2018 - ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/40. Habe bei Bike24 einen solchen Steuersatz gefunden. Einen separaten Gabelkonus aber nicht. Bleibt mir nur der Kauf eines kompletten Steuersatzes? Durch einen Tausch der Gabel benötige ich einen neuen Konus. Den alten habe ich nicht beschädigungsfrei abbekommen.


----------



## Paddyfr (28. Juni 2022)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Ich spreche vom verbauten Steuersatz. Wenn ich dem Internet trauen darf, dann ist es ein Syncros Press Fit Tapered Headset - Genius MY 2018 - ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/40. Habe bei Bike24 einen solchen Steuersatz gefunden. Einen separaten Gabelkonus aber nicht. Bleibt mir nur der Kauf eines kompletten Steuersatzes? Durch einen Tausch der Gabel benötige ich einen neuen Konus. Den alten habe ich nicht beschädigungsfrei abbekommen.


Ja den gibts nicht einzeln, aber habe ich rumliegen, schreib mir doch eine PN.


----------

